# Integrierte Automatische Sattelstütze bauen



## jopo (10. Februar 2010)

Hi Leute, ich hÃ¤tte schon lange gern eine Automatische SattelstÃ¼tze. Und ich befasse mich bereits einige Zeit mit dem Thema, eine Automatische SattelstÃ¼tze in mein Bike zu integrieren. 
Die Frage ist hier also nicht, ob eine Automatische SattelstÃ¼tze Sinn macht. Bitte verkneift euch derartige BeitrÃ¤ge. 

Automatische SattelstÃ¼tzen kann man kaufen, weiss ich, aber keine Integrierten und wenn man die entsprechenden Threads und BeitrÃ¤ge liest und âBastlerblutâ hat, Ã¼berlegt man sich schnell, ob man das Ergebnis nicht sowieso selber besser und billiger hinbekommt. Als MaÃstab muss man wohl die RASE nehmen, weil die wohl noch die zuverlÃ¤ssigste von den erhÃ¤ltlichen StÃ¼tzen ist. Aber auch bei der gibt es Kritik.

Was grundsÃ¤tzlich fÃ¼r eine ADAPTIERTE Automatische SattelstÃ¼tze spricht, ist, dass man den Rahmen nicht verÃ¤ndert und vor allem, dass so eine Integrierte mit Remote und Rasterbohrungen, wie ich sie bauen will, auf den Fahrer abgestimmt sein wird und der Verstellbereich, wenn er gering ausfÃ¤llt (wie bei meinem Bike), fÃ¼r andere Personen nur bedingt passt. Automatische ohne Remote macht wenig Sinn, da fast alle Nutzer, die schon eine Automatische ohne Remote haben, dies vermissen und beim nÃ¤chsten Kauf eine mit Remote nehmen wÃ¼rden.
Was noch gegen einen Eigenbau spricht, ist der Aufwand. Der ist nicht gerade klein. 

ZunÃ¤chst dachte ich, auch der Ausbau der StÃ¼tze (fÃ¼r Transport im Auto?) spricht gegen eine Integrierte. Zumindest bei meiner LÃ¶sung der Vedrehsicherheit und der GleitfÃ¼hrung mÃ¼ssen zwei Schrauben gelÃ¶st werden und es ist schon ein ziemlich langes Teil, das da im Sitzrohr steckt. Aber die RASE hÃ¤ngt ja noch am Remotekabel, wenn sie aus dem Sitzrohr herausgezogen ist, eine Integrierte nicht. Das dÃ¼rfte wohl sogar eher ein Pluspunkt fÃ¼r die Integrierte sein.

Was grundsÃ¤tzlich fÃ¼r eine INTEGRIERTE Automatische SattelstÃ¼tze spricht, ist die Optik. Es wird allenfalls auf den zweiten Blick erkennbar sein, dass in dem Bike eine automatische SattelstÃ¼tze steckt. Was ist sonst noch gegenÃ¼ber der RASE zu toppen? Als Zweites der Preis, der bei Eigenbau leicht zu unterbieten ist. Drittens das Gewicht (hoffentlich 
Was auf keinen Fall zu toppen ist, ist der Verstellbereich der RASE von 20cm oder so. Wer den braucht, muss nicht weiterlesen.

Was treibt mich an, mir den Aufwand anzutun? Wie Eingangs schon geschrieben, hÃ¤tte ich gern eine Automatische SattelstÃ¼tze. Ich wÃ¼rde mir aber wegen der miesen Optik der angebotenen Modelle mit der Remote-KabelfÃ¼hrung irgendwo oben an der StÃ¼tze keine kaufen. 
Zweitens reizt mich die Aufgabe.

Kann sein, dass ich hier nur selten Fortschritte berichte, da ich noch andere Projekte habe mit hÃ¶herer PrioritÃ¤t (mein Bike fÃ¤hrt auch ohne Integrierte ;-) Wer also interessiert ist wie es weitergeht, sollte das Thema unter Beobachtung nehmen.


----------



## jopo (10. Februar 2010)

Integrierte Automatische SattelstÃ¼tze

Allgemeines (Speziell fÃ¼r mein Bike!)

Meine Automatische SattelstÃ¼tze muss:
- zuverlÃ¤ssig ruckfrei ein.- und ausfahren.
- verdrehsicher sein ohne zu wackeln.
- mindestens 10cm Verstellweg in 1cm-Schritten haben.
- Vom Lenker bedienbar sein.

Es wird eine normale SattelstÃ¼tze ROOX S4 in (Ãber-) LÃ¤nge 425mm verwendet. Der obere sichtbare Teil und die ersten eingesteckten 30mm bleiben unverÃ¤ndert. Die Ver- und Entriegelung passiert etwas oberhalb des DÃ¤mpfers am Sitzrohr. Diese Position bestimmt den Verstellweg. Etwas weiter unten wÃ¼rde mehr Verstellweg bringen, geht aber leider nicht. 

Vor dem Umbau. 






Dass es sich um eine automatische SattelstÃ¼tze handelt, wird kaum zu erkennen sein, nur durch den Verriegelungsmechanixnutz unten am Sitzrohr, das Remote-Zeug und die fehlende SattelstÃ¼tzenklemme. Das Remote-Kabel wird streckenweise im Rahmen verlegt, am Steuerrohr rein, beim DÃ¤mpfer raus, also ziemlich clean.

Bauanleitung

Das Sitzrohr ist fÃ¼r SattelstÃ¼tzen 27,2, die StÃ¼tze ist 26,8. Damit die SattelstÃ¼tze spielfrei und leicht gleitet, ist oben am Sitzrohr und unten an der StÃ¼tze eine KunststofffÃ¼hrung. Die obere FÃ¼hrung ist ein Ring, der auf dem Sitzrohr aufliegt, Aussendurchmesser wie das Sitzrohr, Innendurchmesser wie die StÃ¼tze, HÃ¶he 10mm. Ãber den Ring ist (statt einer Sattelklemme) eine HÃ¼lse geschoben, ca. 30mm hoch und mit einer M4-Schraube gegen Verrutschen gesichert. Die Schraube greift hinten in den Schlitz des Sitzrohrs. Beim Ausbau der StÃ¼tze muss diese HÃ¼lse und der Ring mit entfernt werden.
Unten an der StÃ¼tze ist ein Stopfen eingeschoben, der aus der StÃ¼tze herausschaut und dort den Innendurchmesser des Sitzrohrs hat. Dieser Stopfen ragt weit in die StÃ¼tze hinein, in ihm ist die Gasfeder befestigt. Bringt leider Gewicht. Der Stopfen ist mit der StÃ¼tze mit 2 M3-Madenschrauben verschraubt.
Die Gasfeder darf lt. Hersteller nur mit der Kolbenstange nach unten eingebaut werden. FÃ¼r echte 100mm Weg muss eine Gasfeder mit 125mm verwendet werden (Artikel 591.140, rostfreie AusfÃ¼hrung). Die Gasfeder hat eine GesamtlÃ¤nge von ca. 300mm ohne die Befestigungsgewinde. Wegen der GesamtlÃ¤nge der Gasfeder muss das GehÃ¤use von ca. 15mm Durchmesser ein StÃ¼ck in die StÃ¼tze hineinragen. Dazu muss der Stopfen unten in der StÃ¼tze im GasfedergehÃ¤usedurchmesser hohlgebohrt sein und oben ein Loch mit 6mm-Gewinde haben in das die Gasfeder verschraubt wird. Die Gasfeder kann also leicht und ohne Werkzeug von der SattelstÃ¼tze getrennt werden. Unten an der Kolbenstange ist ebenfalls ein Stopfen aus Kunststoff im Sitzrohrdurchmesser angeschraubt, damit sich der Kolben im Sitzrohr zentriert und nicht verkantet. 

Als Verdrehsicherung ist hinten in der StÃ¼tze ein Schlitz von ca. 100mm LÃ¤nge. In den greift eine Schraube ein, die von aussen ins Sitzrohr eingeschraubt ist. Zum Ausbau der StÃ¼tze muss diese Schraube gelÃ¶st werden. Ein schlanker Schlitz von 4mm Breite sollte ausreichen.
Dazu wird in Uphill-Position ein 4mm-Loch hinten durch Sitzrohr und StÃ¼tze gebohrt, ca. 10mm vor Ende der SattelstÃ¼tze. Dann wird an selber Stelle des Sitzrohrs bei maximaler Absenkung noch ein Loch in die StÃ¼tze gebohrt. Zwischen diesen beiden LÃ¶chern wird die StÃ¼tze geschlitzt. In das Loch im Sitzrohr wird ein 5mm-Gewinde eingebohrt und eine Madenschraube eingeschraubt, die vorn auf 4mm abgedreht ist. Auf dieser Schraube liegt keine Last, sie dient nur der Verdrehsicherung beim Verstellen der StÃ¼tze!

Die Rasterbohrung mit 6mm-LÃ¶chern im Abstand von 10mm ist vorn in der StÃ¼tze. In die Bohrungen greift ein 6mm-Messingbolzen ein, der vorn gerundet ist um besser EinzufÃ¤deln. Sollte sich Messing als zu weich erweisen, wird der Bolzen durch einen aus Edelstahl ersetzt. Der Bolzen hat hinten einen Bund, der das Durchrutschen nach vorn verhindert. Der Bund wird erzielt durch ein 6mm langes StÃ¼ck M6-Messing-HÃ¼lsenmutter, das hinten auf den Bolzen aufgeschraubt ist. Die HÃ¼lsenmutter steht hinten etwa 1mm Ã¼ber, damit die Feder, die den Bolzen vorschiebt, zentriert wird. 
Das GehÃ¤use, in dem sich der Bolzen befindet, wird mit zwei Schrauben M4 an das Sitzrohr geschraubt. Es ist ca. 50mm lang, 12mm breit und 25mm hoch. Am Sitzrohr ist es an die Rundung angepasst. Es ist aus Alu und hat in der Mitte eine Bohrung 7mm durch. Hinten hat die Bohrung ein Gewinde M8 x 0,75, in das ein âVerschlussâ eingeschraubt ist. Dieser Verschluss ist aus einer Alu-Kettenblattschraube hergestellt, ca. 5mm lang, und zwar nur aus dem Gewindeteil. Gegen diesen Verschluss stÃ¼tzt sich die Feder ab, die den Bolzen nach vorn schiebt. Durch den Verschluss ist ein Loch gebohrt mit einem 5mm-Gewinde. Dort hinein wird die ZugaussenhÃ¼lle eingedreht, das schafft eine feste Verbindung, hat sich schon bei anderen Anwendungen bewÃ¤hrt. 
Vorn in der 7mm-Bohrung sitzt eine Stahl-HÃ¼lse (aus einer M6-Stahl-HÃ¼lsenmutter gefertigt), in welcher der Bolzen gefÃ¼hrt wird. Diese ragt auch in das Sitzrohr und fixiert das GehÃ¤use dort prÃ¤zise.
Da der Zug durch den Rahmen gefÃ¼hrt wird und sich nicht drehen lÃ¤sst, wird das GehÃ¤use auf den Verschluss aufgeschraubt, nicht umgekehrt, und erst dann am Sitzrohr angeschraubt. Das Zugseil geht durch die Feder in den Bolzen, wo es im Bund-Bereich mit einer M3-Madenschraube befestigt ist. Dazu ist der Bolzen durchgebohrt 1,2mm Durchmesser. Die Durchbohrung des Bolzens hat noch eine andere Funktion. Um die Rasterbohrungen exakt in eine Linie zu bringen, wird durch den Bolzen ein Bohrer gesteckt, dessen Spitze die SattelstÃ¼tze beim Auf- und Abschieben ritzt. Dies ist dann die Linie, in der die Rasterbohrungen sitzen mÃ¼ssen.
Eventuell ist es interessant, den Bolzen mit der Remote nicht ganz zurÃ¼ckzuziehen. Da der Bolzen vorn gerundet ist, wÃ¼rde er beim Verstellvorgang dann Ã¼ber die Rasterbohrungen âratternâ und so das âAuffindenâ einer Bohrung erleichtern. Das wÃ¼rde einen âweichenâ Einrastvorgang geben. Sonst wÃ¼rde die StÃ¼tze erst bei Loslassen des Remote-Hebels in das nÃ¤chste Loch âunter Lastâ einrasten.

Der Bau der âIntegrierten Automatischenâ erfolgt in drei Schritten. 
Zuerst wird eine SattelstÃ¼tze mit Gleitbuchsen und der Gasfeder gebaut und getestet. DafÃ¼r ist keine Ãnderung am Rahmen erforderlich. Erst wenn dies funktioniert, kommt der zweite Schritt, der Einbau der Verdrehsperre. Wenn dies fertig ist, ist die SattelsÃ¼tze mit Schnellspanner genau so benutzbar, wie eine Adaptierte ohne Remote!
Erst im dritten Schritt kommt der Bau und Einbau der Remote.

Die passende SattelstÃ¼tze habe ich gerade auf ebay geschossen, mÃ¼sste in KÃ¼rze hier eintreffen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HolgerK (10. Februar 2010)

Ich bin schon gespannt wie es weitergeht und bitte viele Fotos.

Der Preis wird aber sicherlich über einen gekauften liegen? Bei 10 Euro/h muss sie in 16h fertig sein

Grüße
Holger


----------



## jopo (10. Februar 2010)

HolgerK schrieb:


> Ich bin schon gespannt wie es weitergeht und bitte viele Fotos.
> Der Preis wird aber sicherlich über einen gekauften liegen? Bei 10 Euro/h muss sie in 16h fertig sein
> Grüße Holger


 
Holger, die Freude, wenn so ein Eigenbau mal fertig ist und funktioniert, ist mehr wert als 20 gekaufte automatische Stützen. Das sehe ich doch an meinem Zahnriemenantrieb. Da habe ich drei Versuche gebraucht, einen Hinterbau zerstört, zig Teile für die Tonne gebastelt. Eigene Arbeitszeit darf man bei sowas nicht rechnen. Oder hattest Du nur den falschen Smiley, ich sehe kein Augenzwinkern.


----------



## HolgerK (10. Februar 2010)

Hi,
ja, war dann der falsche . Ein Freund von mir sagt das auch immer. Meine Frau sagt dann zu ihm immer, fährst du schon oder schraubst du noch. 
Heute gehöre ich zu denen, die lieber fahren. Man(n) hat halt zu wenig Zeit, die will ich dann lieber im Sattel verbringen.

Bin auf jeden Fall schon gespannt, wie es weitergeht.


----------



## Hufi (10. Februar 2010)

Hi Jopo 

sehr interessante Sache...
Wenn Du kein CAD hast mit dem Du was darstellen kannst, mach einfach ein paar Handskizzen und scan die ein oder fotografieren und dann hier einfügen. Das hilft sehr viel um sich Deine Gedanken vorstellen zu können. Vor allem können Dir andere jede Menge Tips geben. 
Mein erster Vorschlag wäre, den Remotezug nicht durch den Rahmen zu legen. Erst mal außen lang, dann wirds auch für andere interessant, hehe. Wenn alles so funzt wie Du Dir das vorstellst, kannst Du das immer noch machen.


----------



## jopo (10. Februar 2010)

Hufi schrieb:


> Hi Jopo
> 
> sehr interessante Sache...
> Mein erster Vorschlag wäre, den Remotezug nicht durch den Rahmen zu legen. Erst mal außen lang, dann wirds auch für andere interessant, hehe. Wenn alles so funzt wie Du Dir das vorstellst, kannst Du das immer noch machen.


 
Hufi, Züge durch Rahmen legen, die dafür nicht vorgesehen sind, ist meine "Spezialität". 
Bei meinem CD Super-V habe ich 2001 die Bremsleitung nach hinten genau so verlegt, wie ich es hier mit der Remote-Leitung vorhabe. Bilder davon sind, glaube ich, in meinem "alten Fotoalbum". Aber ich weiss nicht, wie man da noch drankommt. Beim Raven habe ich die Bremsleitung in die Schwinge gelegt, beim Prophet auch. Beim GT Lobo habe ich die Schaltzüge für die Rohloff in den Rahmen gelegt, das war echt super!

Edit: jetzt habe ich Pics im neuen Album hochgeladen. Super-V mit Eintritt Bremsleitung im Steuerrohr ... 






... und Austritt Bremsleitung unterm Dämpfer. Mitten durch den Haltewinkel gebohrt, hält nun schon ein Jahrzehnt. Genau so wird's am Prophet auch, nur kommt die Remote-Leitung Unterseite Oberrohr raus.


----------



## Mountain77 (10. Februar 2010)

Das Thema ist abonniert, bin gespannt wie sich die Sache hier entwickelt!


----------



## jopo (10. Februar 2010)

Mountain77 schrieb:


> Das Thema ist abonniert, bin gespannt wie sich die Sache hier entwickelt!


 
Auf jeden Fall langsam. 
Jetzt muss erst mal die Roox-Stütze hier sein. Dann gehe ich zu meinem Dreher und lasse die Kunststoff-Führungen machen und die Hülse oben auf das Sitzrohr und dann gibts die ersten Pics und Bericht. 
Ich habe ja schon mal getestet, mit einer 27,2er Stütze und einer Titanfeder im Sitzrohr, da bewegte sich nix gescheit, nur ruckeln und stottern. Darum die dünnere Stütze und die Kunststoff-Führungen.


----------



## dreamdeep (10. Februar 2010)

Respekt vor Deinem Projekt!
Aber wenn ich Dich richtig verstanden habe, stützt sich die Sattelstütze mit Untermaß nur an den 2 Hülsen im Sattelrohr ab, die obere ist 1cm und die untere? Hast Du nicht bedenken wegen der punktuellen Belastung auf das Sattelrohr welches zudem noch mit zwei Bohrungen geschwächt wird?


...


----------



## jopo (10. Februar 2010)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Respekt vor Deinem Projekt!
> Wenn ich Dich richtig verstanden habe, stützt sich die Sattelstütze nur an den 2 Hülsen im Sattelrohr ab, die obere ist 1cm und die untere? hast Du nicht bedenken wegen der punktuellen Belastung auf das Sattelrohr welches zudem noch mit zwei Bohrungen geschwächt wird?


Irgendwie hast Du es falsch verstanden. 
Die Sattelstütze stützt sich immer nur auf dem einen 6mm-Bolzen ab. Der greift immer in eins von 10 Löchern, die übereinander im Abstand von 10mm angebracht sind. Das unterste Loch ist die Uphillposition, von dort also 100mm Absenkung. 
Ein bischen trägt die Gasfeder mit, aber das Dumme bei solchen Federn ist, das die Tragkraft mit der Auszuglänge abnimmt. Also in Uphilleinstellung die geringste Unterstützung durch die Gasfeder.
Ich hoffe mal, dass die Sache halt. Wenn nicht, Schnellspanner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (10. Februar 2010)

er meint glaube ich was anderes!

das sitzrohr ist für sattelstützen 27,2mm, die stütze ist 26,8mm.
sie stütze wird am oberen ende vom sattelrohr geführt, und unten an der stütze selber ist auch ein führungsring.
die stütze wird also im sattelrohr selber nur oben und unten gegen waagerechte kräfte abgetützt.


----------



## dreamdeep (10. Februar 2010)

Das meinte ich nicht. Wobei das auch ein weitere fraglicher Punkt ist, halten die zwei M4 Schrauben Dein Gewicht?

Worauf ich aber hinaus wollte:

Normalerweise passt eine Stütze ja saugend in das Sattelrohr und die Last verteilt sich über die gesamte Länge bzw. Mindesteinstecktiefe im Sattelrohr. Du verwendest aber eine Stütze mit Untermaß, die sich nur durch die zwei erwähnten Kunststoffführung im Sattelrohr abstützt.



> Das Sitzrohr ist für Sattelstützen 27,2, die Stütze ist 26,8. Damit die Sattelstütze spielfrei und leicht gleitet, ist oben am Sitzrohr und unten an der Stütze eine Kunststoffführung. Die obere Führung ist ein Ring, der auf dem Sitzrohr aufliegt, Aussendurchmesser wie das Sitzrohr, Innendurchmesser wie die Stütze, Höhe 10mm.



Für diese Last ist das Rohr imho nicht ausgelegt und ich hätte bedenken, dass sich das Sattelrohr an diesen zwei Stellen ausbeult bzw. bricht. 

Ich möchte Dir ja Dein Projekt nicht ausreden oder schlecht machen. Aber wenn man bedenkt, dass Du zur Arbeitszeit und Materialkosten noch zusätzlich den schönen Prophet Rahmen durch mehre Bohrungen "entwertest", wäre eine Kauflösung vergleichsweise billig  

..


----------



## jopo (10. Februar 2010)

k_star schrieb:


> er meint glaube ich was anderes!
> 
> das sitzrohr ist für sattelstützen 27,2mm, die stütze ist 26,8mm.
> sie stütze wird am oberen ende vom sattelrohr geführt, und unten an der stütze selber ist auch ein führungsring.
> die stütze wird also im sattelrohr selber nur oben und unten gegen waagerechte kräfte abgetützt.


 
Ich hab's nochmal gelesen und Du hast recht, sorry dreamdeep.

Da habe ich absolut keine Bedenken. Das Untermaß der Stütze ist 0,4mm! Die obere und die untere Abstützung liegen in Uphillposition 180mm auseinander. Was soll da passieren?
Das einzige was mir Sorgen macht ist diese Bolzen/Loch-Geschichte.


----------



## jopo (10. Februar 2010)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Das meinte ich nicht. Wobei das auch ein weitere fraglicher Punkt ist, halten die zwei M4 Schrauben Dein Gewicht?


 
Die zwei M4-Schrauben könnte ich sogar weglassen, wenn das Gehäuse dann nicht vom Sitzrohr abfallen würde.




dreamdeep schrieb:


> Ich möchte Dir ja Dein Projekt nicht ausreden oder schlecht machen. Aber wenn man bedenkt, dass Du zur Arbeitszeit und Materialkosten noch zusätzlich den schönen Prophet Rahmen durch mehre Bohrungen "entwertest", wäre eine Kauflösung vergleichsweise billig
> ..


 
Ich "entwerte" den Rahmen nicht, ich werte ihn auf! Mein Projekt kannst Du mir auch nicht ausreden, dass kann ich nur selber.


----------



## dreamdeep (10. Februar 2010)

jopo schrieb:


> Da habe ich absolut keine Bedenken. Das Untermaß der Stütze ist 0,4mm! Die obere und die untere Abstützung liegen in Uphillposition 180mm auseinander. Was soll da passieren?


Wie groß das Untermaß ist spielt ja keine Rolle, sobald dieses vorhanden ist, wird die Kraft auf das Rohr nur über die 2 Führungen von jeweils 1cm? in das Rohr eingeleitet. Bei einer normalen Stütze verteilt sich diese Last auf mind. 10cm, ausserdem wird das Sattelrohr durch die Stütze selbst stabilisiert. Die punktuelle Belastung auf das Sattelrohr sollte also recht hoch sein, besonders im Bereich der Sattelklemme.

Eine mögliche Lösung wäre die länge der obere Hülse bis zur Mindesteinstecktiefe des Prophet Rahmens zu erhöhen.


...


----------



## jopo (10. Februar 2010)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Für diese Last ist das Rohr imho nicht ausgelegt und ich hätte bedenken, dass sich das Sattelrohr an diesen zwei Stellen ausbeult bzw. bricht. ..


 
Du hast recht! Das Sitzrohr wird sich um 0,2mm ausbeulen und dann brechen.  

Ich gehe jetzt schlafen, Gute Nacht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dreamdeep (11. Februar 2010)

jopo schrieb:


> Du hast recht! Das Sitzrohr wird sich um 0,2mm ausbeulen und dann brechen.


Ich habe nur meine Bedenken sachlich geäussert. Scheinbar kommst Du damit nicht zurecht oder warum wirst Du jetzt patzig? Ich bin auf jeden Fall dann mal raus, viel Spaß und Erfolg.


----------



## Rake109 (11. Februar 2010)

Cooles Projekt. bin ja mal gespannt wie das funktioniert. Mach bitte ganz viel eFotos damit man das nachbauen kann. 
Bezüglich der Führungen, lass dich da nicht aus dem Konzept bringen. Das ist ja ähnlich wie bei den Gabelgleitbuchsen. Wenn man sieht wie schmal die sind, oder noch extremer wenn man mal eine Motocrossgabel angeshen hat.... 
Ggfs die Auflagefläche etwas vergrössern, d.h. die Buchsen einen cm breiter drehen lassen.
Als Buchsenwerkstoff würde sich POM relativ gut eignen der ist mechanisch gut bearbeitbar und hat gute Gleiteigenschaften.


----------



## jopo (11. Februar 2010)

Rake109 schrieb:


> Cooles Projekt. bin ja mal gespannt wie das funktioniert. Mach bitte ganz viel eFotos damit man das nachbauen kann.
> Bezüglich der Führungen, lass dich da nicht aus dem Konzept bringen. Das ist ja ähnlich wie bei den Gabelgleitbuchsen. Wenn man sieht wie schmal die sind, oder noch extremer wenn man mal eine Motocrossgabel angeshen hat....
> Ggfs die Auflagefläche etwas vergrössern, d.h. die Buchsen einen cm breiter drehen lassen.
> Als Buchsenwerkstoff würde sich POM relativ gut eignen der ist mechanisch gut bearbeitbar und hat gute Gleiteigenschaften.


 
Endlich wieder eine kluge Aussage  Wurde auch Zeit nach dem Theater. Danke für den Vergleich mit den Gabeln, genau so ist es.
An POM hatte ich auch gedacht, mal sehen, was der  Dreher so rumliegen hat in seiner Werkstatt.


----------



## Deleted35614 (11. Februar 2010)

Hallo, mache zur Zeit auch sowas, allerdings habe ich das Sattelrohr passend zur Stütze nachgerieben , damit die Stütze sich gut verschieben lässt, aber sich auch trotzdem noch gut klemmen läst.
Die Gasdruckfeder ist mittels einer konischen Klemmhülse fast komplett im Inneren der Sattelstütze versenkt, der untere Teil der Gasdruckfeder stützt sich im Rahmen oberhalb des Tretlagers ab, somit habe ich immer die gleiche Höhe beim einfahren und ausfahren. Der Aufbau funktioniert bis jetzt super, nur muss ich immer an den Schnellspanner greifen, um die Stütze bewegen zu können. Dies ist manchmal sehr schwierig, besonders wenn man sich schon im Trail befindet und sich auf das Fahren konzentrieren sollte.
Deshalb bin ich gerade dran, eine Hydraulische Klemmung zu konstruieren, die sich vom Lenker aus bedienen läst. Damit möchte ich die Sattelsütze stufenlos absenken und wieder ausfahren lassen.

An deiner Stelle würde ich auch schauen, dass die Führungsbuchsen genügend Länge besitzen, ich denke, wenn die Stütze eingefahren ist, wird das keine Probleme machen, aber wenn die Stütze ausgefahren wird, dann reduziert sich ja die Führungslänge enorm.
Als Buchsenmaterial ist POM wirklich sehr gut geeignet, aber die Firma IGUS bietet auch Rohlinge zur eigenen Weiterverarbeitung an, diese wären vermutlich besser, da POM bei Nässe etwas Feuchtigkeit aufnehmen wird und die Buchsen deshalb aufquellen werden.


----------



## dreamdeep (11. Februar 2010)

jopo schrieb:


> Endlich wieder eine kluge Aussage  Wurde auch Zeit nach dem Theater.


Ich hatte Dir lediglich vorgeschlagen die Buchsen auf die Mindesteinstecktiefe zu verlängern, damit die Last auf das Sattelrohr geringer wird. Aber schon klar, habe es verstanden, sachliche Kritik oder Verbesserungsvorschläge sind nicht erwünscht, sonst wird man dumm von der Seite angemacht 

Davon abgesehen, der Vergleich mit der Gabel hinkt. Die Frage ist ob die Konstruktion/Material dafür ausgelegt ist die Belastung auf 2x1cm aufzunehmen und das ist ein Sattelrohr definitiv nicht. 
Es kann gut gehen oder auch nicht. Ich kann aus eigener Erfahrung sagen, dass schon ein im oberen Bereich um 1-2 zehntel falsch ausgeriebenes Sattelrohr dazu führen kann, dass es sich an dieser Stelle ausbeult.

Und jetzt bin ich endgültig hier raus.

...


----------



## jopo (11. Februar 2010)

lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> Hallo, mache zur Zeit auch sowas, allerdings habe ich das Sattelrohr passend zur Stütze nachgerieben , damit die Stütze sich gut verschieben lässt, aber sich auch trotzdem noch gut klemmen läst.
> Die Gasdruckfeder ist mittels einer konischen Klemmhülse fast komplett im Inneren der Sattelstütze versenkt, der untere Teil der Gasdruckfeder stützt sich im Rahmen oberhalb des Tretlagers ab, somit habe ich immer die gleiche Höhe beim einfahren und ausfahren. Der Aufbau funktioniert bis jetzt super, nur muss ich immer an den Schnellspanner greifen, um die Stütze bewegen zu können. Dies ist manchmal sehr schwierig, besonders wenn man sich schon im Trail befindet und sich auf das Fahren konzentrieren sollte.
> Deshalb bin ich gerade dran, eine Hydraulische Klemmung zu konstruieren, die sich vom Lenker aus bedienen läst. Damit möchte ich die Sattelsütze stufenlos absenken und wieder ausfahren lassen.


 
War mir schon klar, dass da noch mehr Leute dran sind an dem Thema. Super, dass Du Dich hier meldest! 
Hast Du eine Verdrehsicherung eingebaut, Du schreibst nichts dazu.
Hydraulische Klemmung und stufenlose Verstellung ist natürlich TOP, aber ich fürchte für mich, ich kriege das nicht gebacken, darum meine Raster-Lösung. Halt mich/uns doch bitte hier darüber auf dem Laufenden.



lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> An deiner Stelle würde ich auch schauen, dass die Führungsbuchsen genügend Länge besitzen, ich denke, wenn die Stütze eingefahren ist, wird das keine Probleme machen, aber wenn die Stütze ausgefahren wird, dann reduziert sich ja die Führungslänge enorm.
> Als Buchsenmaterial ist POM wirklich sehr gut geeignet, aber die Firma IGUS bietet auch Rohlinge zur eigenen Weiterverarbeitung an, diese wären vermutlich besser, da POM bei Nässe etwas Feuchtigkeit aufnehmen wird und die Buchsen deshalb aufquellen werden.


 
Du hast vermutlich zwei Dinge überlesen. Erstens habe ich eine Minimalüberlappung von 180 Millimerter. Das kommt doch daher, weil die Stütze 425mm lang ist. Da passiert garnix!
Zweitens steckt die Gasfeder auch bei mir in der Stütze, und zwar 80mm tief. Damit brauche ich unten ein Kunststoff-Teil, das 90 mm lang ist. Liefert IGUS mir sowas und was kostet das dann? Hast Du da einen Direkt-Link bitte.

Wegen der Gasfeder-Anfrage habe ich gerade Antwort bekommen. Die INOX kostet knapp 80,-  incl., die normale kostet knapp 40,-  incl. Versand. Jetzt weiss ich immer noch nicht, welche Ausschubkraft ich bestellen soll. Die Kraft nimmt von ausgeschoben nach eingeschoben um rd. 30% zu. Wenn ich 300N bestelle habe ich von 300N bis ca. 400N, also rd. 30 bis 40 Kilo


----------



## Deleted35614 (11. Februar 2010)

Also meine hat eine Ausschubkraft von 270N und das ist völlig ausreichend.
O.K.,die 180mm sind ausreichend,habe ich übersehen.
Ich habe sie beim KFZ Zulieferer erstanden ist eine klassische Kofferraumklappen Gasdruckfeder und hat keine 20 Steine gekostet. Warum INOX? Ist doch nicht notwendig, die Normale ist lackiert und die Kolbenstange beschichtet, da rostet nix.
Verdrehsicherung ist noch in Arbeit, im Moment habe ich die Sattelstütze an der Seite auf ganzer Länge um 0,3mm plangefräst und habe eine Art Nutenstein im Schnellspanner integriert, ich möchte die Stütze ungern durch Schlitze oder Bohrungen schwächen. Es ist aber noch nicht ganz ausgegohren, mal schauen.
Hier der Link von IGUS:
http://www.igus.de/wpck/default.aspx?pagename=barstock&CID=011504


----------



## bikefun2009 (11. Februar 2010)

@ jopo schönes projekt was du da vor hast  Das einzige was ich bemängel is, das deine Ausführung für Alurahmen älteren baudatums intressant is ,und nicht für CARBON. Da is die variante ,den zug am rahmen äußeren zu führen ,schon wesentlich interessanter und somit eher massen kompatibel,sprich Alu /Carbon 
gruß bikefun


----------



## jopo (11. Februar 2010)

bikefun2009 schrieb:


> @ jopo schönes projekt was du da vor hast  Das einzige was ich bemängel is, das deine Ausführung für Alurahmen älteren baudatums intressant is ,und nicht für CARBON. Da is die variante ,den zug am rahmen äußeren zu führen ,schon wesentlich interessanter und somit eher massen kompatibel,sprich Alu /Carbon
> gruß bikefun


 
In meinem Wohnzimmer liegen die Elektrokabel doch auch nicht mehr auf der Wand. Was ist da also moderner?


----------



## jopo (11. Februar 2010)

lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> Verdrehsicherung ist noch in Arbeit, im Moment habe ich die Sattelstütze an der Seite auf ganzer Länge um 0,3mm plangefräst und habe eine Art Nutenstein im Schnellspanner integriert, ich möchte die Stütze ungern durch Schlitze oder Bohrungen schwächen. Es ist aber noch nicht ganz ausgegohren, mal schauen.


 
Deine Verdrehsicherung klingt eher wie eine zusätzliche Klemmung. Vielleicht brauchst Du die hydraulische Klemmung dann garnicht mehr 


Danke für den IGUS-Link. Ich sehe schon, ich werde es erstmal mit POM versuchen. Aber Du hast schon recht mit dem Aufquellen. Das Problem hatte ich mal in einer Votec-Federgabel. Vielleicht oben IGUS und unten POM. Unten brauchte es vermutlich gar kein Kunststoffteil bei der Überlappung, aber ich brauche den Stopfen ja auch um die Gasfeder zu befestigen. Wie Du das gemacht hast, ist mir noch nicht klar. Kann ich da Gewicht sparen? Die Gasfeder muss allerdings zentriert fixiert werden und darf nicht nach oben verrutschen. Da ist so ein Stopfen eigentlich ideal und der Ausbau ist auch einfach. 

Bei der Gasfeder lag ich mit den 300N Ausschubkraft dann garnicht so schlecht. Ich werde auch erstmal die normale nehmen und sehen, ob Korrosion ein Problem wird. Die INOX hat allerdings einen weiteren Vorteil, sie hat ein Ventil. Man kann den Druck nachträglich verändern. Da der Lieferant in Holland ist, ist der Vorteil allerdings nur theoretisch, einmal Versand kostet 20 Tacken bei denen. Ich kann nicht irgendeine Gasfeder nehmen, die (minimale) Bauhöhe und Gewicht ist wichtig. Darum nehme ich ja auch nur 120mm Ausschub für 110mm Absenkung der Stütze.

Du schreibst, Du möchtest die Stütze ungern durch Schlitze und Bohrungen schwächen. In dem Bereich, so lang wie Deine Stütze, hat meine auch keine Schwächungen. Die beginnen ja erst unterhalb der normalen Einstecktiefe !!! Von daher ist meine Konstruktion mindestens so stabil wie Deine, weil ich auch keine "Planfräsungen" im oberen Bereich brauche.

Jetzt noch mal was zu den Führungen und danach ist das Thema hoffentlich abgeschlossen. 
Die Hülse oben auf dem Sitzrohr, in der die obere Führung liegt, ist vermutlich zu "windig". Wie ich schon geschrieben hatte, muss die sich zum Ausbau der Stütze entfernen lassen. Damit ist schon mal ausgeschlossen, dass ich sie streng aufschiebe bzw. mit dem Hammer aufklopfe. Darum befürchte ich, dass sie diese 0,2 Millimeter locker nachgibt und doch wieder Alu auf Alu reibt. Nicht, weil da was brechen könnte.
Ich hatte schon früher eine Alternative gesehen, eine Sattelstützenklemme mit 2 Klemmschrauben, die mir bezüglich Materialeinsatz allerdings nicht gefällt, ein Monsterteil. Der Entwickler konstruiert im richtigen Leben vermutlich Verladekräne, keine Fahrradteile. Die Klemme ist 26mm hoch. Wenn da der Führungsring drinliegt, bleiben 15mm auf dem Sitzrohr. Das ist genau so viel, wie jetzt bei meiner Tune. Das wäre wohl die beste Lösung weil einstellbar und abschraubbar. 
Es gibt die Klemme auch in 28,6. Wenn man die innen aufreiben kann auf 31,8 wäre das TOP. Ich kann ja beide kommen lassen, 31,8 zum testen und wenn OK, dann die 28,6er tunen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikefun2009 (11. Februar 2010)

jopo schrieb:


> In meinem Wohnzimmer liegen die Elektrokabel doch auch nicht mehr auf der Wand. Was ist da also moderner?



Es gibt 2 gründe wieso aussen:
1. Wer bohrt freiwillig in einem carbonrahmen rum ?!? Ich persönlich nicht .
2. Es gibt auch Alu- bike besitzer die sich an "rumbohren " der Rahmen ,
    nicht rantrauen , und denen isset wurscht ob da noch ne kabelhülle mehr  oder weniger sichtbar is  

P.S.Und es gibt etlich Wohnungen/Räumlichkeiten/Kaufstätten wo die Kabel auf der wand liegen


----------



## snoopz (11. Februar 2010)

Wie weit kommt dann Dein Sattel runter, wenn die Stütze ganz eingefahren ist? Vielleicht mußt Du sie dann für Autotransport gar nicht mehr ausbauen, weil Lenker/Vorbau sowieso viel höher sind?


----------



## jopo (11. Februar 2010)

snoopz schrieb:


> Wie weit kommt dann Dein Sattel runter, wenn die Stütze ganz eingefahren ist? Vielleicht mußt Du sie dann für Autotransport gar nicht mehr ausbauen, weil Lenker/Vorbau sowieso viel höher sind?


 
Mich betrifft das ja auch garnicht, ich habe nur einen PKW mit Heckklappe, aber wenn ich das Bike halbliegend hinten einlade, geht es auch ohne Stützenausbau. Trotzdem muss die Stütze ja irgendwann mal raus, sei es nur zum Reinigen und Verschleiss prüfen.


----------



## jopo (11. Februar 2010)

Gerade habe ich das Gewicht der Gasfeder bekommen, ca. 100 Gramm, das ist doch mal eine gute Nachricht!


----------



## snoopz (11. Februar 2010)

Vorsicht, MaschBau-Laie hier: Was hältst Du davon, einen Aluring auf den Rahmen zu hämmern, der ein Außengewinde hat, von dem Du dann den eigentlichen "Deckel" abschrauben kannst?


----------



## jopo (11. Februar 2010)

snoopz schrieb:


> Vorsicht, MaschBau-Laie hier: Was hältst Du davon, einen Aluring auf den Rahmen zu hämmern, der ein Außengewinde hat, von dem Du dann den eigentlichen "Deckel" abschrauben kannst?


 
Sowas ist durchaus eine Möglichkeit. Aber teuer, ich müsste das von Grund auf bauen lassen. Darum erst mal die Variante mit der Zweischraubenklemme. Erst mal das Ding zum Laufen bringen, dann tunen!


----------



## Grosser1609 (11. Februar 2010)

jopo schrieb:


> Jetzt weiss ich immer noch nicht, welche Ausschubkraft ich bestellen soll. Die Kraft nimmt von ausgeschoben nach eingeschoben um rd. 30% zu. Wenn ich 300N bestelle habe ich von 300N bis ca. 400N, also rd. 30 bis 40 Kilo



Ich habe seit letzten Herbst eine Gasfeder mit 250N Anschubkraft im Sitzrohr und das ist für mich die Obergrenze. Vielleicht baue ich auf eine 100N oder 150 N feder um. 

Bei 250N krieg ich den Sattel kaum von Hand runtergedrückt, eher komprimiert das Fahrwerk. Ist der Sattel oben kann ich auch unverriegelt "leicht" auf dem Sattel sitzen. Während der Fahrt kann ich die Stütze durchs Körpergewicht ("schwer" sitzen) natürlich problemlos senken. Aber da lediglich der Reibungswiederstand zu überwinden ist und dieser recht niedrig gehalten werden kann reicht m.E. auch eine deutlich geringere Anschubkraft.


----------



## jopo (11. Februar 2010)

Grosser1609 schrieb:


> Ich habe seit letzten Herbst eine Gasfeder mit 250N Anschubkraft im Sitzrohr und das ist für mich die Obergrenze. Vielleicht baue ich auf eine 100N oder 150 N feder um.
> 
> Bei 250N krieg ich den Sattel kaum von Hand runtergedrückt, eher komprimiert das Fahrwerk. Ist der Sattel oben kann ich auch unverriegelt "leicht" auf dem Sattel sitzen. Während der Fahrt kann ich die Stütze durchs Körpergewicht ("schwer" sitzen) natürlich problemlos senken. Aber da lediglich der Reibungswiederstand zu überwinden ist und dieser recht niedrig gehalten werden kann reicht m.E. auch eine deutlich geringere Anschubkraft.


 
Danke, das kam im richtigen Moment! 
Weil 100N so wenig klingt, habe ich erst jetzt mal so richtig darüber nachgedacht. Verkanten tritt ja eigentlich nur beim Runterschieben mit  dem Hintern auf. Rauf schiebt die Gasfeder die Stütze ja völlig linear, notfalls entlastet man kurz zu 100% wenn mal was klemmt.
Dann werde ich mal 150N Anfangskraft nehmen, die erhöht sich lt. Hersteller bis zum vollständigen Einschub um 27%, also auf 190N. Ganz unten bin ich ja schon bei Überlappung 280mm, was sollte da noch verkanten.


----------



## Titanschrauber (11. Februar 2010)

Schönes Projekt, ich wünsch Dir viel Erfolg dabei.

Was die Buchsen betrifft, so solltest Du Dir ruhig mal die Zeit nehmen und bei IGUS im Standardprogramm suchen, ob evtl. schon was Passendes dabei ist. Das hätte dann nämlich auch die richtige Oberflächenqualität. Außerdem wäre das im Sinne der Ersatzteilbeschaffung optimal, da die Buchsen wohl (hoffentlich) als erstes verschleißen.

Was Deine Ideen zur Rasterung betrifft, so hoffe ich, daß die Stütze in diesem Bereich auch genug Wandstärke hat, sonst kommt es dort schnell zu Schäden an der Stütze. Evtl. Kannst du das entlasten, in dem Du den unteren Stopfen lang genug machst und mit anbohrst, damit sich die Last etwas mehr verteilt.
Für die Unterste Bohrung (Uphill-Position) solltest Du Dir noch eine Ausgleichsmöglichkeit überlegen, sofern Du mal einen anderen Sattel montieren willst, der etwas höher oder niedriger baut.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jopo (11. Februar 2010)

Titanschrauber schrieb:


> SchÃ¶nes Projekt, ich wÃ¼nsch Dir viel Erfolg dabei.
> 
> Was die Buchsen betrifft, so solltest Du Dir ruhig mal die Zeit nehmen und bei IGUS im Standardprogramm suchen, ob evtl. schon was Passendes dabei ist. Das hÃ¤tte dann nÃ¤mlich auch die richtige OberflÃ¤chenqualitÃ¤t. AuÃerdem wÃ¤re das im Sinne der Ersatzteilbeschaffung optimal, da die Buchsen wohl (hoffentlich) als erstes verschleiÃen.
> 
> ...


 
Du sprichst genau die Probleme an, die mir auch durch den Kopf gehen. 

Die Materialdicke der StÃ¼tze, ich habe zunÃ¤chst keine Chance , da was zu Ã¤ndern. Was anderes als eine SerienstÃ¼tze kommt auch nicht in Frage, die Roox hat mich 37,50 â¬uro gekostet  Da die Uphillbohrung die unterste ist, hat sie da POM dahinter. Ob das was bringt? Eher nicht.
Wegen AusgleichsmÃ¶glichkeit habe ich Ã¼berlegt, aber mir fÃ¤llt nichts ein. Das ist ein echtes Problem der Integrierten Automatischen. Jede VerÃ¤nderung, andere Pedale, dickere Schuhsohlen, anderer Sattel mit anderer BauhÃ¶he, alles spielt da rein. Ich habe allerdings die Option, unten noch ein weiteres Loch zu bohren und die AuszuglÃ¤nge damit zu vergrÃ¶ssern. Allerdings auch wieder um mindestens 9mm, sonst wird der Lochabstand wohl zu eng.
Schlimmstenfalls mÃ¼sste eine neue StÃ¼tze her (Syncros wÃ¼rde mir gefallen ).

edit: Ich hatte allerdings schon Ã¼berlegt, eine normallange StÃ¼tze zu nehmen und die unten mit einem Bauteil zu verlÃ¤ngern, das den ganzen Mechanixnutz aufnimmt. Das kÃ¶nnte man dann verstellbar machen. Oder eine blockierbare Gasfeder. Die passt in meine StÃ¼tze aber nicht rein, ich habe bisher nur welche mit aussen mindestens 28mm gefunden. KÃ¶nnte aber fÃ¼r andere Bikes eine Option sein. 

Standardbuchsen bei IGUS, da sehe ich keine Chance. Aussen 31,8, innen 26,8. Dann komme ich vielleicht beim Testen drauf, dass aussen 31,9 besser ist. Also erst mal drehen lassen, dann weiterschauen.


----------



## Eike. (11. Februar 2010)

Wozu willst du eine Rasterung der Tiefeneinstellung dran machen? Das Interessante einer absenkbaren Stütze ist doch gerade, dass man sich die Zwischeneinstellungen Sparen kann weil man einfach schnell zwischen der Uphill- und Downhillposition wechseln kann. In welcher Situation willst du den Sattel denn um beispielsweise nur 2cm absenken?


----------



## jopo (11. Februar 2010)

Eike. schrieb:


> Wozu willst du eine Rasterung der Tiefeneinstellung dran machen? Das Interessante einer absenkbaren Stütze ist doch gerade, dass man sich die Zwischeneinstellungen Sparen kann weil man einfach schnell zwischen der Uphill- und Downhillposition wechseln kann. In welcher Situation willst du den Sattel denn um beispielsweise nur 2cm absenken?


 
Genau für solche Sachen braucht man ein Forum. Keine Ahnung, warum ich soviele Löcher bohren wollte. Vielleicht weil mir Löcher in Teile bohren Spass macht?  
Nee, ist klar, da werde ich mir einige Löcher sparen. Aber mehr als zwei werden es schon. Zusätzliche Bohrungen nachtäglich sind ja auch kein Problem.
Genau das sind die Dinge, wo man mich in den Hintern treten muss, damit ich es sehe.


----------



## snoopz (11. Februar 2010)

Wobei die Rase ja auch 20 Stufen hat.


----------



## jopo (11. Februar 2010)

snoopz schrieb:


> Wobei die Rase ja auch 20 Stufen hat.


 
Ja, bei 20 cm weiss ja auch keiner, welche Löcher der Benutzer wirklich braucht. Also kommen da alle rein. Das wird auch der Anlass gewesen sein, warum ich das so machen wollte, ohne drüber nachzudenken. Wobei man die Uphillposition bei der RASE ja einstellen kann (habe ich gelesen). Vielleicht kann man auch alle nicht benötigten Positionen zukorken? Könnte ich auch machen.


----------



## snoopz (11. Februar 2010)

Würde, wenn Du sowieso selber baust, gleich die richtigen Löcher bohren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jopo (11. Februar 2010)

snoopz schrieb:


> Würde, wenn Du sowieso selber baust, gleich die richtigen Löcher bohren.


 
Welches sind die richtigen ????????????????   
Das oberste und das unterste weiss ich. Das reicht mir aber nicht.


----------



## Grosser1609 (11. Februar 2010)

Hi Zipfel,



lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> der untere Teil der Gasdruckfeder stützt sich im Rahmen oberhalb des Tretlagers ab



Wie hast du das gemacht?



lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> Deshalb bin ich gerade dran, eine Hydraulische Klemmung zu konstruieren, die sich vom Lenker aus bedienen läst.



Gibt es dazu schon mehr, was du uns mitteilen könntest ?

Gruß,
Martin


----------



## Hufi (11. Februar 2010)

Hi
Bei der Rase kannst Du mit zwei Schrauben sowohl den maximalen Ausfahrweg und die Einschubtiefe begrenzen. es werden zwei Madenschrauben verwendet die in die Bohrungen in der Stütze geschraubt werden. Die untere verhindert dann das Ausfahren über einen bestimmten Wert und die obere das zu weite Einfahren. Das denke ich ist besonders wichtig bei Rahmen mit geknickten Sattelrohr. 
Rase hat das sicherlich so gemacht damit sie mit einer Stützenversion den ganzen Markt bedienen können und nicht für zig verschiedene Bikes auch verschieden Stützen benötigen.

So und jetzt macht mal weiter. Eure Ideen gefallen mir.


----------



## jopo (11. Februar 2010)

Grosser1609 schrieb:


> Hi Zipfel,   Wie hast du das gemacht?
> Gibt es dazu schon mehr, was du uns mitteilen könntest ?
> Gruß,  Martin


 
Ohne jetzt darüber nachzudenken, wie Dein Smiley gemeint ist, warum willst Du das wissen?



Grosser1609 schrieb:


> Ich habe seit letzten Herbst eine Gasfeder im Sitzrohr.


 
Warum baust Du keine Gasfeder mit  Blockierung ein, dann brauchst Du doch keine weitere Klemmung mehr. In Dein LV müsste die doch reinpassen. Verdrehsicherung wie bei mir und fertig.


----------



## Deleted35614 (11. Februar 2010)

So habe ich meine Gasdruckfeder in der Stütze befestigt, damit kann ich die Höhe richtig justieren und dann die Gasdruckfeder durch drehen in der Sattelstütze anziehen, hat bis jetzt 1000km gehalten, allerdings sollte der Ring schon 30mm hoch sein, sonst beult sich die Sattelstütze aus!
Ich würde nur zwei Bohrung setzen, eine für oben und eine für unten. Allerdings ist zu befürchten, daß die Bohrung für oben im Alu nicht lange halten wird, kannst ja mal die Lochleibung berechnen.

Nein, es gibt noch nicht mehr, ich möchte über einen kleinen Geberkolben mit Hydraulikflüssigkeit und dem richtigen Übersetzungsverhältnis die Sattelstütze nach dem Hydrospannfutter-Prinzip klemmen, bin mir aber noch nicht sicher, welche Kraft ich da verwenden muss.
Als Hebelprototyp muss mal ein alter Scheibenbremshebel herhalten, aber zuerst müssen die Teile gedreht werden und soweit bin ich noch nicht.

Bei meinen 90Kg sind die 270N gerade ausreichend, um die Stütze nicht zu schnell einfahren zu lassen und die Stütze senkt sich nicht gleich ab, wenn ich sie leicht belaste, z.B. wenn ich die Klemmung anziehe.

Die Gasdruckfeder hat eine gedrehte Verlängerung aufgeschraubt, die am Ende des Sattelrohres kurz vor dem Tretlager auf einer Schweissnaht aufsitzt, dies ist aber nur Bauartbedingt bei meinem Rahmen so möglich, aber hier könnte man meine Klemmung auch verwenden und das andere Ende der Gasdruckfeder am Ende der Stütze anstehen lassen.


----------



## Deleted35614 (11. Februar 2010)

Übrigens, es gibt mehrere Hersteller von Gasdruckfedern, die eine hydraulische Blockierung eingebaut haben, sogar mit hydraulischem Betätigungshebel, mir gefällt nur nicht diese bl... Leitung, die immer mitfahren muss, deswegen mein Entwurf.


----------



## jopo (11. Februar 2010)

lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> Übrigens, es gibt mehrere Hersteller von Gasdruckfedern, die eine hydraulische Blockierung eingebaut haben, sogar mit huydraulischem Betätigungshebel, mir gefällt nur nicht diese bl... Leitung, die immer mitfahren muss, deswegen mein Entwurf.


 
Die Gasfedern sollen ja mit dem Kolben nach unten eingebaut werden. Der Zug für die Ansteuerung ist am Kolben, befindet sich also unten im Sitzrohr und fährt nicht rum. Da muss der Zug also unten raus und zum Lenker. Das sollte doch machbar sein.


----------



## Grosser1609 (11. Februar 2010)

Ich hab eine Low-Budget-Lösung: 
Gasfeder mit 20 cm Hub (ja, den brauch ich) steht auf dem  Tretlagergehäuse auf. Ober ein Stückchen Aluröhrchen draufgeschraubt und dieses gegen Klappern mir PU-Schaum geschützt. Die Länge der ausgefahrenen Feder + Aluröhrchen ist die Länge Tratlagergehäuse bis Klemmkopf Sattelstütze. Durch die Länge des Aluöhrchens wird also der maximale Auszug der Stütze bestimmt. Stütze ist die Syntace P6, geklemmt wird das ganze mit der Original Sattelklemme, ohne Verdrehsicherung.
Die Verdrehsicherung habe ich noch nicht sooo sehr vermisst, aber eine hydraulische Sattelstützklemme, um den Griff nach unten zu ersparen, vermisse ich schon.


----------



## Deleted35614 (11. Februar 2010)

Eben, so habe ich auch angefangen, das reicht eigentlich auch so, aber mit der Zeit begibt man sich halt wieder auf die Suche.


----------



## snoopz (11. Februar 2010)

jopo schrieb:


> Welches sind die richtigen ????????????????
> Das oberste und das unterste weiss ich. Das reicht mir aber nicht.



Nunja, also meine (normale) Stütze klemme ich eigentlich nur in vier immer gleichen Positionen. Uphillposition halt, dann zwei, drei Zentimeter tiefer und Downhillposition. Vielleicht noch eine zwischen den letzten beiden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grosser1609 (12. Februar 2010)

jopo schrieb:


> Warum baust Du keine Gasfeder mit  Blockierung ein, dann brauchst Du doch keine weitere Klemmung mehr.



Dazu müsste ich - wie du in Post #49 geschrieben hast - das Sitzrohr des Rahmens vorne, kurz über dem Tretlager öffnen, um den (meist rechtwinklig zur Gasfeder stehenden) Blockiermechanismus bzw. dessen Ansteuerung "rauszulassen". Löcher und Schlitze im Rahmenrohr kommen für mich aber nicht in Farge, deshalb wäre für mich eine fernbedienbare Sattelstützenklemme optimal.


----------



## jopo (12. Februar 2010)

Grosser1609 schrieb:


> Dazu müsste ich - wie du in Post #49 geschrieben hast - das Sitzrohr des Rahmens vorne, kurz über dem Tretlager öffnen, um den (meist rechtwinklig zur Gasfeder stehenden) Blockiermechanismus bzw. dessen Ansteuerung "rauszulassen". Löcher und Schlitze im Rahmenrohr kommen für mich aber nicht in Farge, deshalb wäre für mich eine fernbedienbare Sattelstützenklemme optimal.


 
Du hast doch ein Liteville. Chef von Liteville und Syntace ist Joe Klieber.
Da gab es mal ein IBC-Interview mit Joe Klieber, der hat folgendes gesagt: "Schreib in deinen Bericht, dass Liteville-Besitzer gerne mit ihren Rahmen spielen dürfen: Löcher bohren, fräsen, absägen. Hautpsache sie tun sich nicht weh, weil etwas kaputt geht. Den Rahmen erstatten wir ihnen zum Selbstkostenpreis." 

Ich bohre in meine Cannondales Löcher, wenn ich welche brauche und säge ab, was zuviel ist. Leider sägt man da die Garantie mit ab. Bisher hält alles, was ich gemacht habe. Mann muss es eben mit Verstand machen. Mir ist es wichtiger mein Bike zu optimieren als Garantie zu haben.
Einmal war ich froh um die Garantie, beim CD Raven. Aber da habe ich schon beim Kauf gewusst, dass der Rahmen brechen kann. Dann habe ich ihn sieben Jahre gefahren und dann den Prophet-Rahmen dafür gekriegt. Der Rabe ist der einzige Rahmen, wo ich nichts gesägt und gebohrt habe (war ja auch Carbon). Am Hinterbau dafür umso mehr


----------



## Grosser1609 (12. Februar 2010)

Ich kenne Jo´s Aussage. Ich stehe wegen meiner eigenen Skrupel in der Sackgasse.


----------



## jopo (12. Februar 2010)

Das erste Teil ist da. Ich zeige das jetzt nicht, weil es wichtig ist, sondern weil es so schnell ging. Gestern um 13:00 Uhr bei r2-bike auf ebay bestellt, mit paypal bezahlt und heute um 11:30 von GLS geliefert. Langsam geht anders!
Dies ist die 31,8er. Ich habe, wie schon geschrieben, auch gleich die 28,6er mit gekauft. Die wird dann später getuned, wenn die Sache läuft. 56 Gramm sind einfach zu viel. Beide Schellen incl. Versand 16,70 uro.
Ich werde, wenn alles fertig ist, auch eine Teileliste mit den Gewichten und Preisen posten.


----------



## bikefun2009 (12. Februar 2010)

Gewichts tuning kannste immer noch betreiben,vordergründig sollte es erstmal klappen  Evolution is das Geheimnis


----------



## jopo (12. Februar 2010)

Nochmal zur Gasfeder. 

Der Lieferant in Holland ist wohl ganz OK, aber der Versand ist nicht gerade billig. Netto 18,50 die Feder, 20,- der Versand und 19% Steuer macht Brutto 45,82 uro.

Problem ist, dass ich eine definierte Gasfeder brauche und darum nicht irgendwas auf ebay kaufen kann. Die Feder muss ca. 120 bis max. 150mm Weg haben und ca. 150N Ausschubkraft.
Der Weg bestimmt auch die Gösse der Feder und diese wieder das Gewicht. Die Feder aus Holland mit 120mm Weg hätte so ca. 100 Gramm, haben die geschrieben.

Hat da jemand einen Tip, wie ich günstiger an so ein Teil komme ???


----------



## Grosser1609 (12. Februar 2010)

Ich hatte mal mit denen Kontakt: www.ib-z.de
Die wollten mir aber alles in allem über 70  abknöpfen 
Von daher klingen die 45  ja gar nicht schlecht. Wobei halt ein einfacher Heckklappendämpfer vom Golf rd. 15.-  kostet


----------



## jopo (12. Februar 2010)

Grosser1609 schrieb:


> Ich hatte mal mit denen Kontakt: www.ib-z.de
> Die wollten mir aber alles in allem über 70  abknöpfen
> Von daher klingen die 45  ja gar nicht schlecht. Wobei halt ein einfacher Heckklappendämpfer vom Golf rd. 15.-  kostet


 
Abschreckendes Beispiel!
Deren Bestellsystem funktioniert ja ganz gut. 
Ich habe meine Feder ausgesucht, 47,30 uro Netto. 
Weil unter 50,-  Mindermengenzuschlag 5,-   dazu.
Dann die Steuer drauf, auch auf den Mindermengenzuschag.
Haben die einen an der Waffel ??? 
Die Feder mit Steuer kommt über 50,- uro, also auch kein Mindermengenzuschlag, so wäre es doch wohl OK bei jedem Online-Handel.
Mit Versand kommen auch bei mir knapp 75,- uro raus.

Ich bestelle bei T-Technics in Holland damit was weitergeht und fertig!


----------



## Strampelmann (16. Februar 2010)

Ich brauche beim Biken drei Positionen: 
-erstens die optimale Trethöhe
-zweitens eine Position ca 2cm unter der optimalen Höhe. Vermittelt bei leicht schlechterem Wirkungsgrad beim Treten deutlich mehr Sicherheit, da schneller abgestiegen werden kann
-drittens das komplette Versenken bei technischen Abfahrten im stehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jopo (20. Februar 2010)

Damit der Thread nicht ganz einschläft, die Gasfeder ist angekommen. 
Für meinen Zweck wohl das optimale Teil, nur 96 Gramm. 
Ich habe auf der Personenwaage mal getestet, 
von ca. 16 Kilo Start-Ausschubkraft bis 20 Kilo End-Ausschubkraft





@ lipper und grosser, was wiegen eure Gasfedern?

Wie geht es weiter? Erstmal garnicht. Die Roox-Stütze ist auch da, Sattelklemmung gefällt nicht. Also weitersuchen. 
Das Gehäuse für die Verriegelung wird gaaanz anders als zuvor beschrieben, wird aber noch nicht verraten wie. 
Bei der Remote bin ich noch unschlüssig. Da ich rechts den Drehgriff für die Rohloff habe, könnte ich links einen Umwerfer-Drehgriff installieren um die Stütze zu entriegeln. Oder die Remote der Crank Brothers Joplin. Unauffälliger wäre der Drehgriff.

Habe mir mal ein Pic von der Joplin-Remote geklaut








Und hier der Drehgriff. Der Remotehebel an dem Drehgriff käme weg


----------



## Grosser1609 (21. Februar 2010)

254 gr. Mit 50 cm Gesamtlänge und 20 cm Hub.


----------



## Titanschrauber (22. Februar 2010)

Also bei Rohloff kannst Du ja den Joplin-Remote auch recht unauffällig (links) unterm Lenker positionieren.
So hab ich das mit meiner Gravity Dropper gemacht, den Remote-Hebel für rechts bestellt und dann links unterm Lenker angebaut. Passt meiner Meinung nach super hin, und der Lichtschalter für meine Lampe hat darüber auch noch Platz. Mit extra Drehgriff wäre das zumindest schon ziemlich eng. 
Alternativ wäre ein Poploc Hebel von Rock Shox beispielsweise auch noch geeignet. Der ist auch relativ schlank und unauffällig. 

Gruß Jörg


----------



## jopo (22. Februar 2010)

Titanschrauber schrieb:


> Also bei Rohloff kannst Du ja den Joplin-Remote auch recht unauffällig (links) unterm Lenker positionieren.
> So hab ich das mit meiner Gravity Dropper gemacht, den Remote-Hebel für rechts bestellt und dann links unterm Lenker angebaut. Passt meiner Meinung nach super hin, und der Lichtschalter für meine Lampe hat darüber auch noch Platz. Mit extra Drehgriff wäre das zumindest schon ziemlich eng.
> Alternativ wäre ein Poploc Hebel von Rock Shox beispielsweise auch noch geeignet. Der ist auch relativ schlank und unauffällig.
> Gruß Jörg


 
Hallo Jörg, hast Du irgendwas falsch verstanden. Natürlich kommt bei mir die Remote nach links, aber ausser dem Drehgriff, den ich gezeigt habe (der ist für links, sieht man), ist da nix. Oder doch, die Klingel und der Bremsgriff. Kein Witz, ich hab am Enduro eine Klingel  
Ich habe mir inzwischen auch überlegt, als erstes den Drehgriff zu testen. Der Remote-Hebel, der am Drehgriff sitzt, kommt dann natürlich weg, habe ich oben ja schon geschrieben. Bei meinem Bike gehe ich gern eigene Wege mit den Lösungen. Wenn's nicht hinhaut, kommt der Joplin Hebel links dran. da könnte es aber schon eine Kollision mit der Klingel geben, die sitzt nämlich auch links unten.

Edit sagt: Drehgriff für Remote ist gekauft!


----------



## Titanschrauber (25. Februar 2010)

Klingel habe ich auch, gefällt mir besser, als Wanderer aus dem Weg zu brüllen.

Ich hatte auch über einen zweiten Drehgriff nachgedacht, aber eher für den Dämpferlockout. Ich bin dann aber zu der Meinung gekommen, daß Hebelchen anscheinend weniger Platz verbrauchen.
Außerdem wollte ich für die Sattelstütze keinen Hebel der Einrastet, dann wird es nämich eine Federstütze.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## jopo (25. Februar 2010)

Titanschrauber schrieb:


> Ich hatte auch über einen zweiten Drehgriff nachgedacht, aber eher für den Dämpferlockout. Ich bin dann aber zu der Meinung gekommen, daß Hebelchen anscheinend weniger Platz verbrauchen.
> Außerdem wollte ich für die Sattelstütze keinen Hebel der Einrastet, dann wird es nämich eine Federstütze. Gruß Jörg


 
Drehgriff ist unauffälliger, darum. Habe ich schon geschrieben
Da es wohl ein Drehgriff für den Umwerfer ist, hat er sicher eine Rasterung. Aber nicht lange  
Und wenn er bei der OP stirbt, kann ich immer noch den gleichen Titan-Drehgriff einsetzen wie für die Rohloff. Der hat keine Rasterung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Titanschrauber (25. Februar 2010)

> kann ich immer noch den gleichen Titan-Drehgriff einsetzen wie für die Rohloff. Der hat keine Rasterung.



Nobel geht die Welt zugrunde, ich hab nur gewöhnliche Rohloff-Teile von der Stange


----------



## L0cke (25. Februar 2010)

Sehr geiles Projekt  ich werde es verfolgen und evtl auch so etwas anfangen wenn das Endergebnis stimmt


----------



## Festerfeast (26. Februar 2010)

lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> Übrigens, es gibt mehrere Hersteller von Gasdruckfedern, die eine hydraulische Blockierung eingebaut haben, sogar mit hydraulischem Betätigungshebel, [...]




Hat jemand einen Tip parat, wo man solch eine Gasdruckfeder beziehen kann?


----------



## jopo (26. Februar 2010)

Wollte mich mal wieder melden. Der Drehgriff fÃ¼r die Remote ist angekommen. Leider ziemlich schwer. Was ich auf dem Foto fÃ¼r Kunststoff gehalten habe, ist Metall. Aber dafÃ¼r brauche ich den Griff nicht umbauen, der ist garnicht fÃ¼r Umwerfer sondern fÃ¼r Gabel-Remote und passt BESTENS! Gekostet hat er 23,45 â¬uro incl. Versand.

Ich bin ja gespannt, wie der Gewichtsvergleich zu anderen automatischen StÃ¼tzen ausgeht.







Leider gibt es ja eine VerzÃ¶gerung weil das wichtigste Teil, die SattelstÃ¼tze, mir nicht gefÃ¤llt und ich auf eine bessere warten muss. Da fÃ¤llt mir ein, die Roox hatte ich ja noch garnicht gezeigt. Die StÃ¼tze ist eigentlich in einem guten Zustand, aber die Sattelklemmung schaut in Original noch unzumutbarer aus.






DafÃ¼r komme ich mit Planung und Material von der Verriegelung schon ein bischen voran. Ich garantiere jetzt schon, das VerriegelungsgehÃ¤use wird ein Knaller! Aber da gibt es erst Details, wenn die richtige SattelstÃ¼tze im Sitzrohr ist und sauber rauf und runter fÃ¤hrt.  
.


----------



## zotty (27. Februar 2010)

bin gespannt und lese gerne weiter mit


----------



## jopo (28. Februar 2010)

Hallo Leute, ich habe wohl einfach zu viel Ã¼ber das Thema nachgedacht und meine Gedanken drehen sich inzwischen so schnell, dass mir ganz schwindelig wird.

*Der Punkt Mikroverstellbarkeit lÃ¤sst mir keine Ruhe.* Nicht nur weil ein neuer Sattel oder andere UmstÃ¤nde es erforderlich machen kÃ¶nnen, den obersten Einstellpunkt zu verÃ¤ndern. 

Die generelle automatische Verstellbarkeit wÃ¼nsche ich mir ja eigentlich fÃ¼r 2 Situationen, nicht weil ich zu faul zum manuellen Verstellen bin: Erstens, um den Flow nicht zu verlieren, wenn eine Tour stÃ¤ndig auf und ab geht und Zweitens, wenn ich nach einem langen Aufstieg und Rast mal wieder vergessen habe, den Sattel runterzustellen und dies erst merke, wenn ich in der Abfahrt bin.
Ich habe aber schon immer, je nach Fahrbedingungen, auch zwei verschiedene Einstellungen des âobersten Einstellpunktesâ vorgenommen, in der Ebene eine âlÃ¤ssigeâ bzw. âbequemeâ und am richtigen Berg ca. 5mm hÃ¶her. WÃ¤re natÃ¼rlich toll, wenn sich das integrieren liesse, aber ... 
In eine automatische Verstellbarkeit mit Remote lÃ¤sst sich das nur integrieren mit einer mechanischen oder hydraulischen Klemme am Sitzrohr oder mit einer blockierbaren Gasfeder. Beides scheidet bei mir aus. Eine per Remote bedienbare Klemme fÃ¼r stufenlose Verstellung kann ich nicht bauen und eine blockierbare Gasfeder passt nicht ins Sitzrohr.

Zuerst hatte ich eine LÃ¶sung des Problems ganz unten am Verstellbereich gesucht. Ich hatte schon den Gedanken, das unterste Loch, das ja den obersten Einstellpunkt markiert, nicht mehr in das Metallteil zu bohren sonden nur noch in den Kunststoffbereich der unteren FÃ¼hrung. Dann die untere Kunststoff-FÃ¼hrung (die ja ein StÃ¼ck in die StÃ¼tze hineinragt und auch die Gasfeder aufnimmt) drehbar zu machen und ringsum LÃ¶cher in verschiedener HÃ¶he zu bohren (6 StÃ¼ck im 2mm-Raster = 1cm Weg). Ob so ein Loch, nur im Kunststoff, lange halten wÃ¼rde??? Das wÃ¤re ausserdem nur eine generelle VerstellmÃ¶glichkeit, nix fÃ¼r schnell mal unterwegs verstellen.

Ich habe jetzt eine MÃ¶glichkeit gefunden, eine Mikroverstellbarkeit zusÃ¤tzlich zur Raster-Verstellbarkeit zu installieren. Da gibt es auch wieder verschiedene Varianten, hÃ¤ngt auch von der Materialbeschaffbarkeit ab.
Die Variante, die mir am besten gefÃ¤llt, ist diese: 
Die ânormale SattelstÃ¼tzeâ mit dem Klemmkopf ist nur noch ca. 10cm lang. Unten hat sie eine Klemme wie die TeleskopstÃ¼tzen. Drin steckt ein Titanrohr in 25mm Durchmesser, ca. 350mm lang, das die Verstellmimik und Verdrehsicherung wie schon geplant hat. 
Um die Differenz zwischen dem Stitzrohr 27,2 und dem Titanrohr 25 auszugleichen, ist das ganze Sitzrohr mit KunststoffhÃ¼lsen ausgekleidet. Das sichtbare StÃ¼ck Titanrohr oberhalb vom Sitzrohr und unter der ânormalenâ StÃ¼tze wird mit einem Faltenbalg verkleidet, der hÃ¤lt gleichzeitig den Schmutz draussen. 
Ein zusÃ¤tzlicher Vorteil dieser LÃ¶sung ist, dass sich die StÃ¼tze mit einer ganz normalen Sitzrohrklemme blockieren liesse, wenn die Verstellmechanik mal ausfÃ¤llt. Eigentlich ist es die perfekte LÃ¶sung, die auch ein Hersteller bauen kÃ¶nnte, weil durch die zweite VerstellmÃ¶glichkeit auch mehrere Zentimeter ausgeglichen werden kÃ¶nnen. Damit wird der Verstellweg auch fÃ¼r unterschiedlich grosse Personen voll nutzbar.

Ich habe hier noch eine Moots-TitanstÃ¼tze in â27,2â rumliegen, die ist lt. meinem digitalen Messschieber 27,1 aussen und 25,1 innen, die kÃ¶nnte ich âopfernâ. 
Jetzt mÃ¼sste ich nur ein Titanrohr 25 x ca. 350mm, eine Klemme fÃ¼r 27,2 und einen passenden Faltenbalg finden. 

*Hat dazu jemand eine Meinung oder Idee ????*


----------



## Festerfeast (28. Februar 2010)

Die Fa. Hahn hat starr blockierbare Gasfedern mit einem Zylinderdurchmesser von 19mm bzw 23mm. Die könnten bei dir doch passen?


----------



## twentyfourflow (28. Februar 2010)

@jopo:

hab da ne Idee die vielleicht zu deinem Projekt passt.

in der Zespahnungstechnik gibt es sogenannte Hydro-Drehspannfutter:






meine Idee wäre nun eine solche Spannungsvorrichtung in so eine 
Sattelstütze einzubauen, aber mit einem anderen Aufbau:
Eine Druckfeder belastet permanent die Hdr.-Flüssigkeit, 
und sorgt somit für die Klemmung. Wenn der Remotehebel
betätigt wird, wird die Feder entlastet und gibt somit die 
Stütze zum verstellen frei.
Der Remotehebel könnte in dem Kontext Hydraulisch- oder 
mit Bowdenzug arbeiten.

na, was meint Ihr? 

Grüße, Konstantin


----------



## jopo (28. Februar 2010)

Festerfeast schrieb:


> Die Fa. Hahn hat starr blockierbare Gasfedern mit einem Zylinderdurchmesser von 19mm bzw 23mm. Die könnten bei dir doch passen?


 
Ja, leider ;-) Ich habe mir die Gasfedern mal angeschaut. Passen würden die. Der Auslöser sitzt etwas ungünstig, aber da könnte man sicher was bauen. 
Du kommst aber zu einem ungünstigen Zeitpunkt damit. Ich mag mit meiner Planung nicht wieder ganz von vorn anfangen. Das Material für die Verriegelung ist da, die Gasfeder ist da. Jetzt wird erst mal gebaut wie bereits geplant.


----------



## jopo (28. Februar 2010)

twentyfourflow schrieb:


> @jopo: hab da ne Idee die vielleicht zu deinem Projekt passt.
> in der Zerspanungstechnik gibt es sogenannte Hydro-Drehspannfutter. meine Idee wäre nun eine solche Spannungsvorrichtung in so eine Sattelstütze einzubauen, aber mit einem anderen Aufbau: Eine Druckfeder belastet permanent die Hdr.-Flüssigkeit, und sorgt somit für die Klemmung. Wenn der Remotehebel betätigt wird, wird die Feder entlastet und gibt somit die Stütze zum verstellen frei. Der Remotehebel könnte in dem Kontext Hydraulisch- oder mit Bowdenzug arbeiten.
> na, was meint Ihr?  Grüße, Konstantin


 
Hast Du den falschen Smiley erwischt? Wie schwer ist so ein Teil? Wenn es schwerer ist als mein Bike, ist das ganz schlecht. Oder meinst Du leichter nachbauen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## twentyfourflow (28. Februar 2010)

.....Fehlkommunikation 



Ich meinte das du das Prinzip dieser Klemmung nutzen könntest....
Nicht das de dir nen Drehspannfutter an dein Bike bauen sollst... 



ok ok... das hätte mich auch präziser ausdrücken können, aber 
ick hätte nicht gedacht dass das so interpretiert werden könnte...


----------



## jopo (28. Februar 2010)

twentyfourflow schrieb:


> .....Fehlkommunikation
> 
> 
> Ich meinte das du das Prinzip dieser Klemmung nutzen könntest....
> ...


 
In #73 habe ich geschrieben: "In eine automatische Verstellbarkeit mit Remote lässt sich das nur integrieren mit einer mechanischen oder hydraulischen Klemme am Sitzrohr. Eine per Remote bedienbare Klemme für stufenlose Verstellung kann ich nicht bauen" Und in #75 kommt Dein Vorschlag. Darum habe ich das so interpretiert. 
Alles klar?!


----------



## twentyfourflow (28. Februar 2010)

jopo schrieb:


> In #73 habe ich geschrieben: "In eine automatische Verstellbarkeit mit Remote lässt sich das nur integrieren mit einer mechanischen oder hydraulischen Klemme am Sitzrohr. Eine per Remote bedienbare Klemme für stufenlose Verstellung kann ich nicht bauen" Und in #75 kommt Dein Vorschlag. Darum habe ich das so interpretiert.
> Alles klar?!




schon klar, ich dachte bloß das du dieses Prinzip nicht kennst,
ich mach grad ne Illustration von wie ich mir das vorstelle.
Wenn du noch 10 Minuten wartest, gibts gleich ein Bild


----------



## twentyfourflow (28. Februar 2010)

habs mir anders überlegt...


----------



## Festerfeast (28. Februar 2010)

jopo schrieb:


> Ja, leider ;-) Ich habe mir die Gasfedern mal angeschaut. Passen würden die. Der Auslöser sitzt etwas ungünstig, aber da könnte man sicher was bauen.
> Du kommst aber zu einem ungünstigen Zeitpunkt damit. Ich mag mit meiner Planung nicht wieder ganz von vorn anfangen. Das Material für die Verriegelung ist da, die Gasfeder ist da. Jetzt wird erst mal gebaut wie bereits geplant.



Hast du auch wieder recht.

Ich werde wohl versuchen mit so einer Gasdruckfeder etwas zu basteln. Kann man bei Firmen wie Hahn, Stabilus, Suspa, Bansbach etc überhaupt als Privatperson einzelne Gasdruckfedern beziehen oder richten die sich eher an Großabnehmer?


----------



## jopo (28. Februar 2010)

twentyfourflow schrieb:


> soooo...hier ist die Idee, wie man sowas mit ganz simplen Drehteilen
> umsetzen könnte


 
Und ich bin Lichtjahre davon entfernt, sowas bauen zu können. Genauso gut könntest Du erwarten, dass ich eine Saturn V baue.


----------



## twentyfourflow (28. Februar 2010)

habs mir anders überlegt...


----------



## jopo (1. März 2010)

twentyfourflow schrieb:


> mmmmmh....das ist aber gar nicht sooo schwer wenn du jemand
> mit einer Drehmaschine an den start kriegen kannst...und glaub mir,
> solche leute sind nicht selten in bikerkreisen
> klar, man üsste erstmal rausfinden wieviel kraft man an der Feder
> ...


 
Lass jetzt bitte gut sein. Die Alu-Drehteile sehe ich ja auch garnicht als Hauptprob, aber ich würde das Teil nie nie nie dichtkriegen und die Dehnhülse im passenden Durchmesser fällt auch nicht vom Himmel. Und die Druckfeder in Deiner Zeichnung, wer sagt denn, dass die nicht größer sein muss als der ganze Rest um den Druck herzubringen? Dann brauchst Du eine Seilwinde um die Quetsche zu entlasten.


----------



## jopo (1. März 2010)

Festerfeast schrieb:


> Hast du auch wieder recht.
> 
> Ich werde wohl versuchen mit so einer Gasdruckfeder etwas zu basteln. Kann man bei Firmen wie Hahn, Stabilus, Suspa, Bansbach etc überhaupt als Privatperson einzelne Gasdruckfedern beziehen oder richten die sich eher an Großabnehmer?


 
Würde mich freuen, wenn mein Thread Dich motiviert, selber was zu starten. Aber das Sitzrohr an Deinem Kona geht doch garnicht durch, oder? Da wirst Du Pobs mit der Bauhöhe bekommen. 
Ansonsten, frag doch einfach mal an bei den Gas-Firmen, dann weisst Du's. Und wir hinterher hoffentlich auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## twentyfourflow (1. März 2010)

> Lass jetzt bitte gut sein. Die Alu-Drehteile sehe ich ja auch garnicht als Hauptprob, aber ich würde das Teil nie nie nie dichtkriegen und die Dehnhülse im passenden Durchmesser fällt auch nicht vom Himmel. Und die Druckfeder in Deiner Zeichnung, wer sagt denn, dass die nicht größer sein muss als der ganze Rest um den Druck herzubringen? Dann brauchst Du eine Seilwinde um die Quetsche zu entlasten.




mh....klingt ja ganz schön pessimistisch...naja, egal....
Dann bau ick se halt selber...


----------



## Lorenz-gr88 (1. März 2010)

Ich bin da auch gerade am Basteln.
Bei mir wird ein Stück von nem Fahrradschlauch in der Stütze komprimiert. 
Damit kommt die Sattelstütze ganz gut ohne Buchsen oder sonstwas aus dem Sattelrohr.
Leider gibts da noch bissl Probleme mit Luftverlust - Weis jemand von euch womit man nen Fahrradschlauch luftdicht verkleben kann? - bis jetzt war das beste noch ein Sekundenkleber mit Gewebeband vertsärkt.

Bilder gibts leider keine, weil ich nen neuen Rahmen mit anderem Sattelrohrdurchmesser hab und ich dafür noch nix gebaut habe.

Ich möchte die Stütze äußerlich am liebsten gar nicht bearbeiten - also nicht durchbohren oder so - auch wenn das sicher das einfachste ist und auch bei einigen kommerziellen Systemen so gemacht wird.

Deshalb bin ich jetzt vor allem am überlegen, wie man eine Sattelklemme mit Fernsteuerung bauen könnte - ich hatte da auch schon paar Prototypen - die waren aber von der Klemmkraft, der Verdrehsicherheit oder den Bedienkräften her nicht brauchbar.

@twentyfourflow  Auf die Idee mit nem Bohrfutter bin ich auch schon gekommen.
Ich hab das dann aber nicht weiter verfolgt - ich denk da jetzt aber wieder drüber nach - vllt kommt mir ja doch noch die Erleuchtung 
Mir ist aber noch nicht ganz klar wie diese Hydraulischen Spannfutter funktionieren - die Backen werden da ja hydraulisch reingedrückt - müssen die dann rundum abgedichtet werden - oder gibts da so kleine Kolben? 

Aktuell wollte ich der Einfachheit halber auf die Fernsteuerung verzichten und ne "normale" Sattelklemme mit nem gut zugänglichen Hebel an der Vorderseite basteln - am besten so, dass nur die Stütze und nicht auch noch der Rahmen mit geklemmt wird.

Aber wie gesagt - ich denk jetzt erstmal über ne Spannfutter-Lösung nach - vllt gibts ja doch noch die Remote-Sattelklemme.


----------



## Festerfeast (1. März 2010)

jopo schrieb:


> Würde mich freuen, wenn mein Thread Dich motiviert, selber was zu starten. Aber das Sitzrohr an Deinem Kona geht doch garnicht durch, oder? Da wirst Du Pobs mit der Bauhöhe bekommen.
> Ansonsten, frag doch einfach mal an bei den Gas-Firmen, dann weisst Du's. Und wir hinterher hoffentlich auch



Doch, doch, das Sitzrohr geht gerade durch bis zum Tretlagergehäuse.

Dein Thread hat nochmal den richtigen Anstoß gegeben, da hier die blockierbaren Gasdruckfedern genannt wurden (wusste vorher nicht, dass es sowas gibt). Werde dann mal ein paar Mails an die Firmen schreiben.


----------



## jopo (1. März 2010)

Festerfeast schrieb:


> Dein Thread hat nochmal den richtigen Anstoß gegeben, da hier die blockierbaren Gasdruckfedern genannt wurden (wusste vorher nicht, dass es sowas gibt). Werde dann mal ein paar Mails an die Firmen schreiben.


 
Ich hatte ganz zu Anfang an eine blockierbare Gasfeder gedacht, aber dann bei zwei Herstellern, die auch dünne normale bauen, die blockierbaren erst ab Durchmesser 28mm gefunden, da dachte ich, die gibt es nicht dünner. Aber Grosser hat schon recht, einfach wird das auch nicht mit der Remote bei den Dingern.


----------



## Deleted35614 (1. März 2010)

> hab da ne Idee die vielleicht zu deinem Projekt passt.
> 
> in der Zespahnungstechnik gibt es sogenannte Hydro-Drehspannfutter:
> 
> ...



Ist doch meine Idee, hast du die Bilder nicht gesehen?!

Hier mal eine interessante Adresse für Gasdruckfedern, die hydraulisch stufenlos verstellt werden können:
http://www.bansbach.de/com/gasfedern/gasdruckfedern-blockierbar-3.html


----------



## Deleted35614 (1. März 2010)

Hier nochmal das Bild.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## twentyfourflow (1. März 2010)

lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> Hier nochmal das Bild.




Moinmoin,

ööööhm, nee, hab ick nicht gesehen... 
Hab auch nicht den ganzen Thread gelesen wenn ick ehrlich bin... 

Auf deiner Illustration ist aber keine Druckfeder zu sehen...?
Hast du schon rumprobiert mit der Idee? Gibt es schon 
Prototypen?

Grüße, K.


----------



## Deleted35614 (1. März 2010)

Warum Druckfeder, Geberkolben und Nehmerkolben.
Es gibt fertige Zeichnungen, habe aber noch keine Zeit für die Anfertigung, bei uns ist Winter, da bin ich beim Skaten und Skifahren, Biken kommt wieder im Frühjahr dran, somit hat das Projekt auch im Moment Pause.


----------



## Titanschrauber (1. März 2010)

> Drin steckt ein Titanrohr in 25mm Durchmesser, ca. 350mm lang, das die Verstellmimik und Verdrehsicherung wie schon geplant hat.
> Um die Differenz zwischen dem Stitzrohr 27,2 und dem Titanrohr 25 auszugleichen, ist das ganze Sitzrohr mit Kunststoffhülsen ausgekleidet. Das sichtbare Stück Titanrohr oberhalb vom Sitzrohr und unter der normalen Stütze wird mit einem Faltenbalg verkleidet, der hält gleichzeitig den Schmutz draussen.



Wenn ich das richtig verstehe, würdest du in diesem Fall eine Titan-Kunststoff-Gleitpaarung einsetzen. 
Titan als Gleitpartner ist aber nur sehr bedingt geeignet.
Da würde ich aber dann eher einen anderen Werkstoff (z.B Stahl) in Erwägung ziehen, es sei denn Du findest jemanden, der Dir das Titanrohr mit einer entprechenden Beschichtung (TiN, TiCN) versieht. 

Gruß Jörg


----------



## twentyfourflow (1. März 2010)

lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> Warum Druckfeder, Geberkolben und Nehmerkolben.
> Es gibt fertige Zeichnungen, habe aber noch keine Zeit für die Anfertigung, bei uns ist Winter, da bin ich beim Skaten und Skifahren, Biken kommt wieder im Frühjahr dran, somit hat das Projekt auch im Moment Pause.



´Nabend,

das Druckfedersystem hat den Grund das man damit die Klemmfunktion
lokal erzeugt, und somit ein Bedienungssystem hat das die meißte Zeit 
über spannungslos ist, und somit ein kleineres Fehlerpotential aufweißt.

....hmmmm, aber der Winter ist doch eigentlich die Zeit um zu basteln,
und die geschundenen Bikes wieder in schuß zu bringen damit die Saison
entspannt anläuft...  ...aber du machst ja anscheinend ne menge 
Ausgleichsport...auch schick 

Magste mal dein Zeichnungen posten?


----------



## Deleted35614 (2. März 2010)

Wenn das Ding mal funzt, ja vielleicht, aber jetzt noch nicht.


----------



## jopo (2. März 2010)

Titanschrauber schrieb:


> Wenn ich das richtig verstehe, würdest du in diesem Fall eine Titan-Kunststoff-Gleitpaarung einsetzen.
> Titan als Gleitpartner ist aber nur sehr bedingt geeignet.
> Da würde ich aber dann eher einen anderen Werkstoff (z.B Stahl) in Erwägung ziehen, es sei denn Du findest jemanden, der Dir das Titanrohr mit einer entprechenden Beschichtung (TiN, TiCN) versieht.
> Gruß Jörg


 
Danke für den Hinweis, wieder was gelernt! 

Aber ich bin von der Idee so angetan, dass ich es (langfristig) trotzdem versuchen werde. Ein 25er Titanrohr bekomme ich, fehlt leider noch eine Klemme für 27,2 und ein Faltenbalg. Klemme dürfte ein Problem werden, fräsen lassen ist angesagt. Das wird teuer, aua.

Darum werde ich erstmal eine andere Variante bauen, die Einfachste. Ich hole mir jetzt eine Bontrager-Stütze (http://www.bike-alm.de/product_info.php?products_id=42249) weil mir die Sattelklemmung so gut gefällt) in 27,2 x 400mm. Dann poliere ich das Sitzrohr innen, damit die Stütze erstmal gut läuft. 

Und dann hoffe ich, dass ich mit dem Projekt im April fertig bin.


----------



## Festerfeast (2. März 2010)

So, kurzer Zwischenstand zum Thema blockierbare Gasdruckfeder:

Ich habe bei der Fa. Bansbach angefragt und mir ein Angebot zukommen lassen. FÃ¼r eine Gasdruckfeder die meinen AnsprÃ¼chen genÃ¼gt wÃ¼rden die ca 64â¬ verlangen. Plus MwSt und Versand dann ca 80â¬. (Hat da jemand Vergleichspreise?)

Ich lasse mir noch ein zweites Angebot schicken, welches evtl etwas weniger kosten wird. Aber dazu kann ich erst morgen mehr sagen.


----------



## twentyfourflow (3. März 2010)

> Klemme dürfte ein Problem werden, fräsen lassen ist angesagt. Das wird teuer, aua.


Hey Jopo, 

wenn du willst kann ick dir ne Klemme für, sagen wir mal...15 Fräsen.
Hab grad Zeit, die Fräse steht still, und ick würde gerne sehen dass 
das Projekt weitergeht. Ne Adapterhülse zwischen Klemme und Stütze
wäre aber zum Beispiel auch ne Lösung um es erstmal zum funktionieren 
zu bringen. Tip: Von einer Sitzrohr-Reduzierhülse ein stück abschneiden. 

Bikergrüße


----------



## jopo (3. März 2010)

twentyfourflow schrieb:


> Hey Jopo, wenn du willst kann ick dir ne Klemme für, sagen wir mal...15 Fräsen. Hab grad Zeit, die Fräse steht still, und ick würde gerne sehen dass das Projekt weitergeht.


Das ist ein Angebot! Jetzt lass mal das 25er Titanrohr hier sein, dann lasse ich die Kunststoffhülsen machen und probiere mal, ob das fluppt. Ich nehme den Einwand von Titanschrauber schon ernst, also Schritt für Schitt und dazwischen testen. Wäre auch dumm, wenn ich die Moots-Stütze absäge und dann geht das nicht, da säge ich einen Hunderter ab.



twentyfourflow schrieb:


> Ne Adapterhülse zwischen Klemme und Stütze wäre aber zum Beispiel auch ne Lösung um es erstmal zum funktionieren zu bringen. Tip: Von einer Sitzrohr-Reduzierhülse ein stück abschneiden.  Bikergrüße


Daran hatte ich auch schon gedacht. Zum testen hätte ich es wohl erstmal so gemacht, habe auch schon gesucht. Tune Würger scheint es in 28,6 nicht zu geben. Mit anderen Klemmen ist das auf Dauer wohl auch nix, ich fürchte, die Klemme würde zu fett an der schlanken Stütze.


----------



## Titanschrauber (3. März 2010)

Funktionieren wird es wahrscheinlich schon, nur der Verschleiß würde Dir auf Dauer nicht gefallen. 
Also wenn es funktioniert solltest Du die Stütze entsprechend beschichten lassen. Das wird aber wahrscheinlich nicht ganz billig sein und auch nicht über Nacht erledigt.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jopo (3. März 2010)

Titanschrauber schrieb:


> Funktionieren wird es wahrscheinlich schon, nur der Verschleiß würde Dir auf Dauer nicht gefallen.
> Also wenn es funktioniert solltest Du die Stütze entsprechend beschichten lassen. Das wird aber wahrscheinlich nicht ganz billig sein und auch nicht über Nacht erledigt.
> Gruß Jörg


 
Jörg, wenn die Stütze brauchbar läuft, ist alles OK. 
Erstens bewegt die sich nicht so viel wie eine Federgabel, zweitens werden die Kunststoffhülsen im Sitzrohr wohl nicht so teuer werden, dass ich die oberste nicht mal austauschen könnte. Wichtig wird sein, den Dreck draussen zu halten.
Gruss,  Jörg


----------



## Titanschrauber (3. März 2010)

Hallo Jörg,



> Wichtig wird sein, den Dreck draussen zu halten.



DAS wird die schwierigste Aufgabe, zumindest wenn Du Dein Rad dann auch "richtig" benutzt.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Festerfeast (3. März 2010)

Wie viele Zentimeter des Tauchrohrs sollte man am besten im Standrohr belassen? Würden 19.5% der Gesamttauchrohrlänge schon reichen oder doch besser 25%? (Bei 18cm Gesamtrohrlänge)


----------



## Titanschrauber (3. März 2010)

Das kann man pauschal schlecht beantworten, da es von vielen Faktoren abhängt (Durchmesser, Wandstärke und Werkstoff der Rohre, Gewicht des Fahrers, Sitzwinkel etc.).
Als Richtwert liegt man mit der Mindesteinstecktiefe einer vergleichbaren Sattelstütze nicht falsch, und die liegt selten unter 10cm.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## jopo (3. März 2010)

Festerfeast schrieb:


> Wie viele Zentimeter des Tauchrohrs sollte man am besten im Standrohr belassen? Würden 19.5% der Gesamttauchrohrlänge schon reichen oder doch besser 25%? (Bei 18cm Gesamtrohrlänge)


Ich frage mich, was Du vorhast? Du willst eine blockierbare Gasfeder. Was ist mit der Verdrehsicherung, wie willst Du das machen? Ohne geht ja wohl nicht.


----------



## Festerfeast (3. März 2010)

Benutze als Grundlage die KSP 850 Luftfederstütze von Kind Shock. Da die schon alle Annehmlichkeiten wie Verdrehsicherung und Buchsen etc hat, eignet die sich perfekt für mein Vorhaben.

Die hat normalerweise 10cm Verstellbereich, nun frage ich mich, ob ich den evtl erweitern kann um zwei Zentimeter.


----------



## jopo (3. März 2010)

Festerfeast schrieb:


> Benutze als Grundlage die KSP 850 Luftfederstütze von Kind Shock. Da die schon alle Annehmlichkeiten wie Verdrehsicherung und Buchsen etc hat, eignet die sich perfekt für mein Vorhaben.
> Die hat normalerweise 10cm Verstellbereich, nun frage ich mich, ob ich den evtl erweitern kann um zwei Zentimeter.


 
Überlappung verringern würde ich nicht machen.  Begnüg Dich mit 100mm Weg, ist sicherer.

@all, Mir ist auch nicht ganz wohl bei meinem Plan, das untere Rohr 25x0,9 zu machen, auch wenn es aus Titan ist. "Leider" gäbe es für 25mm  eine passende IGUS-Gleitlager-Hülse. 
Ich könnte allerdings ein Alu-Rohr 25x2,0 nehmen. Ob das stabiler wäre?


----------



## Titanschrauber (4. März 2010)

> Ich könnte allerdings ein Alu-Rohr 25x2,0 nehmen. Ob das stabiler wäre?



Hallo Jörg

Diese Frage läßt sich ohne genaue Kenntnis der jeweiligen Legierung (Titan bzw. Alu) und des Bearbeitungszustandes (gezogen, wärmebehandelt etc.) leider nicht beantworten.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Festerfeast (4. März 2010)

Ich muss nochmal ganz von vorne anfangen, da sich meine Sattelstütze als unbrauchbar herausgestellt hat, da sie sich nicht so zerlegen lässt wie ich es für meine Zwecke brauche.

Ich hoffe, dass ihr mir ein bisschen bei meiner Planung helfen könnt, da ich mir jetzt auch Gedanken über Gleitbuchsen, Verdrehsicherung etc machen muss.

Mein grober Plan bisher:
Ein IGUS Gleitlager mit Flansch 30mm Außendurchmesser, 27,2mm Innendurchmesser 100mm lang ins Sattelrohr eingesetzt und leicht mit der Sattelklemme eingeklemmt. Verdrehsicherung ala jopo mit Schraube und Schlitz in der Sattelstütze. Dann einfach eine lange 27,2mm Sattelstütze einsetzen (evtl mit einer weiteren Buchse am Ende), Endanschläge bringt die blockierbare Gasdruckfeder mit. Befestigung für die Gasdruckfeder steht noch aus, Auslösemechanismus ebenso.

Die Dimensionen für die Gasdruckfeder stehen, da warte ich nur noch auf das Angebot seitens Bansbach.
Die IGUS Gleilager kann man sich ja individuell drehen lassen - nur welche Variante der iglidur Produktpalette sollte man nehmen? Der Konfigurator empfiehlt bei geringem Reibwert und geringer Wasseraufnahme iglidur J, welches aber nicht für hohe Drücke geeignet ist, deshalb bin ich mir da nicht sicher. 

Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jopo (4. März 2010)

Festerfeast schrieb:


> nur welche Variante der iglidur Produktpalette sollte man nehmen? Der Konfigurator empfiehlt bei geringem Reibwert und geringer Wasseraufnahme iglidur J, welches aber nicht für hohe Drücke geeignet ist, deshalb bin ich mir da nicht sicher.


 
Ich habe zwar auch keine Ahnung, aber ich denke, dass die Drücke in Verbindung mit Bewegung gemeint sind (Rotation, natürlich auch Linearbewegung). Aber was findet bei einer Sattelstütze schon an Bewegung statt. Meines Erachtens unbedenklich, da "iglidur J" zu nehmen. Ausserdem stelle ich immer die Frage nach dem GAU. In diesem Fall hiesse das: Lager erneuern.


----------



## LostFocus (4. März 2010)

Hi, ich find das Thema recht Interessant, und auch  brauchbar.
Ich könnte dir helfen bei Dreharbeiten, da ich ne eigen Drehbank zuhause habe.  Die Kunstoffhülsen würde ich aus Polyamid machen, sehr leicht und   Material Schonend.  Wenn du was gedreht haben möchtest  für dein projekt, steh ich gerne zur verfügung


----------



## BayWa Biker (4. März 2010)

Hätte da einen aus einer Federgabel ausgebauten Gasdruckdämpfer mit Lockout. Verstellbereich ist 120 mm, stufenlos einstell- und verriegelbar über einen 4 mm Inbus auf der Oberseite der Kolbenstange, Befestigung auf dieser Seite über eine M8 Schraube mit Bohrung durch die der Inbus eingeführt wird, auf der anderen Seite M6 Innengewinge. 
Einbaulänge ist 433 mm, eingefahren 313 mm. Gewicht 246 Gramm ohne Befestigungsschrauben.
Durchmesser 20 mm
Einfederkraft ist ca. 5 - 6 Kilo anfangs, bei voller Versenkung ca. 20 Kilo.
Fernbedienung vom Lenker aus wäre meiner Meinung am leichtesten mit einer Tachowelle vom Moped zu realisieren. 
Habe ein paar Fotos davon in meine Fotoalbum hochgeladen.
Preis 25 incl . Versand

Wollte mir erst auch eine Stütze selber bauen, habe aber jetzt billig eine KS 950-i mit Remote bekommen und brauche jetzt den Gasdruckdämpfer nicht mehr

Viel Spaß beim basteln


----------



## Festerfeast (4. März 2010)

LostFocus schrieb:


> Hi, ich find das Thema recht Interessant, und auch  brauchbar.
> Ich könnte dir helfen bei Dreharbeiten, da ich ne eigen Drehbank zuhause habe.  Die Kunstoffhülsen würde ich aus Polyamid machen, sehr leicht und   Material Schonend.  Wenn du was gedreht haben möchtest  für dein projekt, steh ich gerne zur verfügung



Dann frag ich mal so ins blaue:
Wäre eine Hülse 100mm lang, 30mm Außendurchmesser und 27mm Innendurchmesser machbar?


----------



## jopo (4. März 2010)

LostFocus schrieb:


> Hi, ich find das Thema recht Interessant, und auch brauchbar. Ich könnte dir helfen bei Dreharbeiten, da ich ne eigen Drehbank zuhause habe. Die Kunstoffhülsen würde ich aus Polyamid machen, sehr leicht und Material Schonend. Wenn du was gedreht haben möchtest für dein projekt, steh ich gerne zur verfügung


 
Ich nehme Dein Angebot gern an. Oft ist es ja einfacher, in einen Betrieb in der Nähe zu gehen. Die haben auch jedes denkbare Material am Lager, so dass ich mich da um nichts kümmern muss. Aber interessanter ist es, so ein Projekt mit "Gleichgesinnten" zu machen. Wegen den Edelstahl-Drehteilen hatte ich schon bei Jemand aus dem Forum angefragt, aber der Kontakt war leider schnell vorbei. Jetzt habe ich mir Material (Edelstahlrohr 8x1 und Rund 6mm) und Werkzeug (Gewindebohrer und -schneider M7x0,75) gekauft und wollte die Verriegelung selber bauen. Der Bolzen hat leider eine schlechte Passung.
Ein Punkt macht mir da sowieso noch Sorgen. Der Bolzen, ca. 25mm lang, muss im Zentrum durchbohrt werden für ein 1,1mm Schaltseil. Kannst Du das machen, welcher Durchmesser Minimum? Vielleicht könntest Du auch gleich einen Bolzen machen, der besser in das Rohr passt.
Am Verriegelungsgehäuse ist dann noch was zu drehen, habe ich allerdings schon an anderer Stelle angefragt. Mal sehen, was sich noch ergibt.


----------



## LostFocus (5. März 2010)

Wenn es nicht unbedingt riesen Teile sind, habe ich  das meiste auch da, 
Alu,Messing,Kupfer,Polyamid ( Schwarz oder Weiss)  Also das ist kein problem. Da  komm ich auch immer für umme dran.  Das mit dem Loch und  dem Bolzen ist kein Ding.  Schreib mir am  besten ne  PN  dan geb ich dir meine Email adresse, dann kannst  mir ne Skizze schicken dan kan ich es dir drehen oder was auch immer und dann zusenden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mcbandit59 (5. März 2010)

Hallo,
kannst Du mal einen Testbericht/Erfahrungsbericht über die KS950I-R einstellen?

Wie ist es mit dem Verdrehspiel usw.

Danke
mcbandit59


----------



## Festerfeast (5. März 2010)

automatische sattelstütze? top/flop?

da wärst du besser aufgehoben, da es hier nur um Selbstbaulösungen geht.
Da sind bestimmt auch einige mit so einer KS 950I-R


----------



## mcbandit59 (10. März 2010)

Natürlich wäre mir eine selbsbaulösung lieber.
Ich hab da für die Lagerung/Führung was gefungen http://medias.ina.de/medias/de!hp.info/KN..-B;b1KX1LlSaSQb#ST4_312789899 (linearlager) und http://www.fag.de/content.fag.de/de/ina_fag_products/productinformation/rotativ_products/drawn_cup_roller_clutches/drawncuprollerclutches.jsp?addedItem=PubLanguage%2897836%29&back=1 (Hülsenfreiläufe).
Die Kombination der Beiden in Verbindung mit einer Hydraulischen Klemmung am Sattelrohr und einer Gasfeder währe doch die Lösung.


----------



## twentyfourflow (11. März 2010)

mcbandit59 schrieb:


> Natürlich wäre mir eine selbsbaulösung lieber.
> Ich hab da für die Lagerung/Führung was gefungen http://medias.ina.de/medias/de!hp.info/KN..-B;b1KX1LlSaSQb#ST4_312789899 (linearlager) und http://www.fag.de/content.fag.de/de...tches.jsp?addedItem=PubLanguage(97836)&back=1 (Hülsenfreiläufe).
> Die Kombination der Beiden in Verbindung mit einer Hydraulischen Klemmung am Sattelrohr und einer Gasfeder währe doch die Lösung.




ehm, ich würde mal kurz fragen inwiefern die Hülsenfreiläufe die Führung
umsetzen sollen...? 2 und dann gegeneinander vorgespannt? _gewicht? 
_


----------



## Titanschrauber (12. März 2010)

Mal abgesehen davon, daß einem Maschinenbauer bei der Vorstellung, Hülsenfreiläufe zur Linearführung einzusetzen, die Haare zu Berge stehen, scheint diese "Lösung" die maßgebliche Ursache für einen Großteil der Probleme zu sein, die bei der Kindshockstütze auftreten.
diese Vermutung wird jedenfalls in dem weiter oben verlinkten Thread nahegelegt.

Wenn schon aufwendig, dann lieber gleich daß Prinzip von Headshock und Lefty kopieren, das hat sich wenigstens schon ein paar Jahre in der Praxis bewährt.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## mcbandit59 (12. März 2010)

Die Führung soll auch das Linearumlaufkugellager (Linearführung) übernehmen. Der Hülsenfreilauf ist nur für die Verdrehungsverhindrerung da.


----------



## Titanschrauber (12. März 2010)

Das führt aber zwangsläufig dazu, daß die Rollen der Hülsenfreiläufe (man braucht schließlich zwei, damit die Stütze nicht doch einseitig rotiert) in ihrer Längsrichtung eine Gleitbewegung machen und damit auch als Linarführung arbeiten. Wenn die Hülsen in diesem Fall keinen Kontakt hätten würden sie auch als Sperre nicht oder nur mit viel Spiel funktionieren. Wenn sie aber Kontakt haben kommt es zu den bekannten Problemen, die in o.g. Thread hinreichend oft beschrieben worden sind. Die Idee, die Verdrehsicherung mit Hülsenfreiläufen zu realisieren ist im Vergleich zu verschiedenen anderen bewährten Lösungen eideutig weniger zu empfehlen, auch weil sie die Einhaltung besonders enger Toleranzen verlangt.
Außerdem ist es nicht zu empfehlen, solche Hülsen auf Aluminium laufen zu lasse, da dieses hierfür zu weich ist.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Festerfeast (17. März 2010)

ich finde die Idee mit der Verdrehsicherung wie sie jopo vorgeschlagen hat ziemlich funktional und simpel. Aber wie lässt sich am besten eine gerade Nut in eine Runde Sattelstütze fräsen oder sägen?


----------



## Hufi (17. März 2010)

fräsen von der Stirnseite aus


----------



## jopo (17. März 2010)

Festerfeast schrieb:


> ich finde die Idee mit der Verdrehsicherung wie sie jopo vorgeschlagen hat ziemlich funktional und simpel. Aber wie lässt sich am besten eine gerade Nut in eine Runde Sattelstütze fräsen oder sägen?


 
Ganz einfach (Wenn man mal Schreiner gelernt hat und eine Kreissäge im Keller hat  Ich werde zuerst einen Schlitz in ein Brett sägen. Dann spanne ich die Stütze auf das Brett. Dabei lässt sie sich gut zu dem Schlitz ausrichten. Zum Aufspannen mache ich mir eine Vorrichtung, dabei ist natürlich handwerkliches Geschick hilfreich. Und dann säge ich den Schlitz in die Stütze.

Ich suche und sammele immer noch Teile und Werkzeuge, darum lest ihr hier so wenig von mir. Es geht alles ziemlich zäh, leider. Ein Beispiel: Ein M7x0,75-Gewindebohrer, den ich auf ebay gekauft habe, wurde seit 12 Tagen nicht geliefert. Heute habe ich endlich eine Mail bekommen, dass er abgeschickt wird.
Noch problematischer ist es mit Sattelstützen. Alles, was ich bisher gekauft habe, ist irgendwie ungeeignet oder gefällt mir optisch nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Festerfeast (17. März 2010)

sollte man die Nut durchs komplette Material sägen oder nur ein bisschen von der Oberfläche abnehmen?


----------



## jopo (17. März 2010)

Festerfeast schrieb:


> sollte man die Nut durchs komplette Material sägen oder nur ein bisschen von der Oberfläche abnehmen?


 
Ich werde durchsägen. Das Material ist ja nur 1,5mm. Der Schlitz ist 110mm lang, so gross wird der Verstellbereich.

Jetzt muss ich doch ein bischen mehr schreiben, wollte ich garnicht. Also, dass ich die Sütze zweiteilig machen werde, hatte ich wohl schon mal geschrieben. Das hat entscheidende Vorteile und einen Nachteil. 
Der Nachteil ist, das Gewicht wird höher. 
Die Vorteile sind: 

1. ich muss keine überlange Stütze (425mm) verwenden, sondern das untere Teil mit der Raster-Einstellung und Verdrehsicherung wird nur 350mm lang. Eine normale Stütze 27,2mm, von der ich den Kopf absäge. Oben drauf setze ich eine Sütze 30,9mm, die wird nur ca. 125mm lang. Eine Schelle in 30,9 habe ich auch schon, um die beiden Teile zusammenzuklemmen. Ich kann mich also bei "normalen" Stützen bedienen (Totzdem suche ich immer noch eine Stütze 30,9mm mit "schöner" Klemmung. Bontrager hätte die richtige Sattelklemmung, aber nicht 30,9mm. Specialized hat eine ähnliche Klemmung, aber leider in einer sehr "speciellen" Farbe).

2. ich kann nun die Feineinstellung der Sattelhöhe und die Ausrichtung des Sattels in Fahrtrichtung nachtäglich vornehmen. Ich muss also die Nut für die Verdrehsicherung nicht mehr absolut präzise ausrichten. Wenn die Stütze einteilig wäre und ich hätte die Nut nur ein paar Zehntel daneben gedengelt, hätte ich die Stütze wegwerfen können.

Ausserdem, wenn ich doch das untere Teil doch noch irgendwie verbastele, kann ich es einfach noch mal machen und muss nicht jedesmal eine von den teuren überlangen Stützen nachkaufen, abgesehen davon, dass es die mit schöner Klemmung überhaupt nicht gibt. 

Das mit der Schelle in 30,9 muss ich noch erzählen. Da gingen bei meiner Suche auf ebay nach einer 30,9er Stütze plötzlich Adapter von Specialized her um Flaschenhalter an die Stütze zu klemmen. Die Dinger sind genau wie für mich gemacht. Ich muss also nicht irgendeine zu grosse Sattelstützenklemme per Reduzierhülse passend machen. Habe ich zwei Stück für 3,- Euro incl. Versand geschossen. Das sind die kleinen Freuden des Alltags  15 Gramm wiegt einer und da ist noch genug Material um den auf 11 Gramm zu tunen.


----------



## Festerfeast (17. März 2010)

Bei mir ist im Moment alles auf on hold.
Solange die Gasdruckfeder von Bansbach und die Drehteile von LostFocus nicht eintreffen, kann ich praktisch gar nichts machen.


----------



## Festerfeast (22. März 2010)

Ein kleines Update:

Am Wochenende ist die Gasdruckfeder von Bansbach bei mir eingetrudelt. Das Ding schlägt mit 483g zu Buche und kostete mich mit MwSt, Verpackung und Versand knappe 90. 
Doof ist, dass es verdammt viel Kraft braucht, um die Feder zusammen zu drücken (Planungsfehler :/ ). Doof ist auch, dass der Auslösehebel für die Blockierung viel Kraft braucht und ich noch keine Lösung für den Auslösemechanismus gefunden habe.
Gut ist, dass der Zylinder gute 35cm lang ist, sodass ich die Feder direkt oben am Kopf der Sattelstütze befestigen kann, ohne dass sich die Sattelstütze und die Befestigung der Feder im Sattelrohr im eigefahrenen Zustand berühren.

Nun zu den Gleitlagern:
Habe jetzt zum zweiten Mal eine Anfrage an Igus gestellt, bis jetzt leider immer noch ohne Antwort.
LostFocus hat anscheinend wirklich den Fokus verloren, da von den am Sonntag vor zwei Wochen gedrehten Teilen nichts angekommen ist und er auf keine meiner PNs mehr antwortet. Tja, wäre zu schön gewesen.
Was gibt es denn noch für Adressen bei denen man sich Gleitlager drehen lassen kann?


----------



## Grosser1609 (23. März 2010)

Festerfeast schrieb:


> Am Wochenende ist die Gasdruckfeder von Bansbach bei mir eingetrudelt. Das Ding schlägt mit 483g zu Buche und kostete mich mit MwSt, Verpackung und Versand knappe 90.
> Doof ist, dass es verdammt viel Kraft braucht, um die Feder zusammen zu drücken



Bansbach baut auch Gasfedern in Aluminium, wiegen etwa die Hälfte der Standartausführung. Habe ein Angebot bekommen für eine nicht blockierbare Gasfeder mit 25 cm Hub. Sandartausführung rd. 300 gr und 62  netto, Aluausführung rd. 150 gr. und 144  netto  Immerhin: 1gr. weniger kosten hier weniger als 1 .

Als Anschubkraft halte ich - je nach Reibung der ausfahrenden Stütze - 100N - 150N für am besten.

Gruß,
Martin


----------



## Festerfeast (23. März 2010)

144 Euro sind schon ein stolzer Preis, da biste mit Verpackung, Versand und MwSt bei gerundet 183. Für mich zu teuer.

Also die Ausschubkraft kann man wirklich klein wählen. Die muss ja nur den Sattel und die Stütze gegen die Reibung der Gleitlager hoch drücken.


----------



## Grosser1609 (23. März 2010)

Was auch noch ganz interessant erscheint bei der Auswahl der Gasfeder:
"schnelle Ausschubgeschwindigkeit" bedeutet ca. 0,5 m/Sekunde, "normale Ausschubgeschwindigkeit" sind rd. 0,2 m/Sekunde.


----------



## Festerfeast (23. März 2010)

Ich bin im Moment am überlegen wie ich die Gasdruckfeder unten im Sitzrohr befestige. Die Feder hat dafür als Ansatzpunkt ein 15mm breites M8 Gewinde. 

Möglichkeit #1 wäre ein mindestens 15mm breiter Aluring mit 30mm Durchmesser und einem M8 Gewinde in der Mitte. Diesen Ring würde ich dann mit Schrauben am Sitzrohr befestigen. Dafür müsste ich aber Löcher in den Rahmen bohren.

Möglichkeit #2 wäre eine Konstruktion, die dann auf dem Tretlager aufliegt. 

Welche Möglichkeit erachtet ihr als tauglicher?


----------



## snoopz (23. März 2010)

Festerfeast schrieb:


> Möglichkeit #2 wäre eine Konstruktion, die dann auf dem Tretlager aufliegt.



Hier ist die Frage, inwieweit das das Tretlager in Mitleidenschaft zieht. Wie siehts mit einer Hülse um das Tretlager aus, sprich, daß Du das im Tretlagergehäuse abstützt und das Tretlager dann da durchsteckst? Ist nur die Frage, wie man das ins Gehäuse bekommt.

Löcher in den Rahmen bohren halte ich für nicht die beste Idee. Wie sieht's mit einer Konusklemmung wie bei einem klassischen Vorbau aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grosser1609 (23. März 2010)

Bei mir steht die Gasfeder auf der Hülse des Tretlagers auf. Hab auf das Gewinde des Zylinders ein etwas breiteres Plastikteil geschraubt zur Druckverteilung und über den Zylinder eine Unterlegscheibe im Durchmesser des Sitzrohrs gestülpt, dadurch wird die Gasfeder im Sitzrohr zenntriert (besser wären zwei dicht beieinanderliegende U-Scheiben mit etwas geringerem Durchmesser, die dann einen O-Ring halten würden)


----------



## jopo (23. März 2010)

Festerfeast schrieb:


> Ich bin im Moment am überlegen wie ich die Gasdruckfeder unten im Sitzrohr befestige. Die Feder hat dafür als Ansatzpunkt ein 15mm breites M8 Gewinde.
> 
> Möglichkeit #1 wäre ein mindestens 15mm breiter Aluring mit 30mm Durchmesser und einem M8 Gewinde in der Mitte. Diesen Ring würde ich dann mit Schrauben am Sitzrohr befestigen. Dafür müsste ich aber Löcher in den Rahmen bohren.
> 
> ...


 
Warum verlängerst Du nicht die Kolbenstange bis unten aufs Tretlager mit einem Alurohr 10x2mm. Oben und unten ins Rohr ein Gewinde M8 rein. Unten machst Du dann einen Kunststoffring dran, den kannst Du dann mit einer M8er Senkkopfschraube an das Alurohr schrauben. Alurohr kriegst Du auf ebay


----------



## twentyfourflow (24. März 2010)

> Möglichkeit #1 wäre ein mindestens 15mm breiter Aluring mit 30mm  Durchmesser und einem M8 Gewinde in der Mitte. Diesen Ring würde ich  dann mit Schrauben am Sitzrohr befestigen. Dafür müsste ich aber Löcher  in den Rahmen bohren.



ich weiß ja nicht über was für Rahmen ihr mit der Stütze bestücken wollt, 
aber wie wäre es denn mit den Flaschenhalterbohrungen, wenn verfügbar?


----------



## Festerfeast (31. März 2010)

So, bei mir nimmt die Sache so langsam Gestalt an:
 Die Gasdruckfeder lässt sich jetzt am Sattelstützenkopf befestigen, ebenso ist der Auslösemachanismus an der Gasdruckfeder so gut wie fertig. Was noch fehlt ist der Schlitz in der Sattelstüze, aber dafür fehlt mir im Moment das richtige Werkzeug. Ebenso fehlt noch die Abstützung der ganzen Stütze auf dem Tretlager (das werde ich morgen angehen, zumindest teilweise).
Das dritte fehlende Teil ist nach wie vor das Gleitlager. Lost Focus machts nicht mehr und an Igus habe ich bis jetzt drei Anfragen gestellt, alle ohne Antwort. Kann mir da nicht irgendjemand einen brauchbaren Laden empfehlen, der sowas nach meinen Vorstellungen anfertigen kann?


----------



## Festerfeast (7. April 2010)

so gut wie fertig


----------



## jopo (11. April 2010)

Festerfeast schrieb:


> so gut wie fertig


und ich erst 


Also zuerst die schlechte Nachricht: 
Ich habe versucht, das ganze mit einer 27,2er Alu-StÃ¼tze zu realisieren und das Teil eckt und klemmt und frisst sich nach kurzer Zeit im Sitzrohr fest. MIST, das wird so nie funktionieren, selbst wenn ich das Sitzrohr bis zur Oberkante mit Ãl fÃ¼lle. Eigentlich habe ich das vorher geahnt. HÃ¤tte ich doch gleich ein Titanrohr genommen oder irgenwas mit Gleitlagern gebastelt. Das Problem ist, dass das Sitzrohr mit 27,2 innen einfach zu klein ist, bei 31,6 hÃ¤tte ich viel mehr MÃ¶glichkeiten.


Dann die gute Nachricht: 
Alles andere funktioniert wie geplant.


*1. Remote*
Nachdem ich beim dritten Anlauf eine V2A-Druckfeder fÃ¼r die Verriegelung in passender GrÃ¶sse und HÃ¤rte gefunden habe, bietet der Remote-Drehgriff ein super-knackig-definiertes GefÃ¼hl beim Entriegeln und stellt danach prÃ¤zise zurÃ¼ck. Die Handkraft ist optimal.
Der Remote-Zug ist noch nicht im Rahmen verlegt. Das kommt erst, wenn der Hinterbau getauscht wird weil der Rohloff-Zug dann auch in den Rahmen kommt (Ist halt ein grÃ¶sseres Gesamtprojekt).


*2. Verriegelung*
Das VerriegelungsgehÃ¤use ist aus einem OS-Vorbau gemacht. Das war (m)eine Super-Idee, hier hatte das Sitzrohr-Aussenmass 31,8mm mal einen Vorteil fÃ¼r mich. Damit wird das Sitzrohr in dem durch die Bohrungen geschwÃ¤chten Bereich auch wieder stabilisiert. Das Ding ist so nur noch zu schwer und wird darum, auch optisch, noch mal verbessert.






Den Verriegelungsmechanixnutz habe ich komplett selber gebastelt. Das 8mm-Edelstahl-Rohr und der 6mm-Edelstahl-Bolzen sind aus ebay. Der Bolzen ist durchbohrt fÃ¼r das Zugseil und hat zur Klemmung eine M3x2er Madenschraube. Das Rohr ist hinten mit einem Alustopfen verschlossen, der mit M7er Feingewinde eingeschraubt ist. Das Rohr ist im VerriegelungsgehÃ¤use mit einer Schraube geklemmt und stÃ¼tzt sich vorn im Sitzrohr ab.






Das SchÃ¶ne ist auch, dass der ganze Kram zerlegbar ist. Dass man den Stopfen und damit das ganze Innenleben herausschrauben kann, war beim Einstellen sehr hilfreich. Die Feder drÃ¼ckt den Bolzen mit ca. 40N in die StÃ¼tze, das reicht fÃ¼r eine sichere Verriegelung 








*3. Verdrehsicherung*
Das 27,2er Rohr hat einen 110mm langen und 4mm breiten Schlitz. 





Da greift eine vorn abgedrehte M5er Madenschraube hinein, die auf der RÃ¼ckseite des VerriegelungsgehÃ¤uses eingeschraubt ist. Das Gewinde fÃ¼r die Schraube ist im Klemmdeckel und Sitzrohr eingebohrt (zusammen 6mm Material), aber nicht vollstÃ¤ndig, so dass die Schraube schwergÃ¤ngig ist und sehr stramm sitzt.





Die Schraube seitlich mit der Feder muss euch nicht irritieren, die gehÃ¶rt zum Zahnriemenantrieb. Das wird auch noch schÃ¶ner gemacht, wenn das neue GehÃ¤use kommt.


*4. Gasfeder*
Die Gasfeder ist mit 150 bis 190N Ausschubkraft eher zu stark, 100 bis 140N hÃ¤tten auch genÃ¼gt. Ich denke sogar, dass die hohe Kraft, die zum Einschieben der StÃ¼tze benÃ¶tigt wird, Teilschuld trÃ¤gt, dass das ganze System so eckt und klemmt.








*5. Feinjustage*
Zur Erinnerung, die Feinjustage dient dazu, die StÃ¼tze unabhÃ¤ngig von den Rastbohrungen zu justieren, zum Beispiel wenn ein Sattel mit anderer BauhÃ¶he eingesetzt wird.






UrsprÃ¼nglich wollte ich oben auf das 27,2er Rohr eine kurze 30,9er StÃ¼tze aufklemmen. Die 30,9er Specialized-StÃ¼tze, die ich dafÃ¼r gekauft hatte, hatte unten innen wunderbarerweise genau 27,2mm. Als ich die StÃ¼tze dann auf 10 Zentimeter gekÃ¼rzt habe, habe ich schon beim SÃ¤gen gemerkt, dass die StÃ¼tze oben dÃ¼nner ist. War das Mistteil nach oben stark konifiziert und damit unbrauchbar. Also habe ich auch die unteren 10 Zentimerter abgesÃ¤gt und verwende diese erstmal als HÃ¼lse. Oben steckt jetzt der Kopf von der 27,2er NC-17-StÃ¼tze drin, von der auch das untere 27,2er Rohr stammt. 
Der âWitzâ bei der Speci ist ja, dass sie die StÃ¼tze konifiziert haben um ein bischen Gewicht zu sparen. Aber dann haben die Deppen oben bei der Klemmung eine M8er Stahl-Sonderschraube mit riesiger Stahl-Tonnenmutter plus eine M6er Schraube mit Stahl-HÃ¼lsenmutter drin, die zusammen schon ein halbes Kilo wiegen. Solche Penner!

Hier noch eine Gesamtansicht der StÃ¼tze







*6. Sonstiges*
Die Sattelnase hat zur Zeit ca. 5mm seitliches Spiel. Das resultiert meiner Meinung nach aus dem Spiel, das der Bolzen im Verriegelungsrohr hat, da Rohr und Bolzen keine gedrehten Teile mit prÃ¤ziser Passung sind. Das seitliche Spiel des Sattels macht sich beim Fahren allerdings nicht bemerkbar. Ich denke, dass das Spiel nur in unbelastetem Zustand auftritt und dass der Sattel in belastetem Zustand kein Spiel mehr hat.



*Wie gehtâs weiter*
Ich habe eben online eine 28,6er SattelstÃ¼tze gekauft, die ist innen hoffentlich ca. 25mm. SchÃ¶n ist die nicht, aber Funktion geht jetzt vor. Ins Sitzrohr kommt dann ein 25er Rohr rein. Zum GlÃ¼ck gibt es auch Klemmen in 28,6mm, so dass ich die Teile verbinden kann.
Oben ins Sitzrohr kommt eine GleithÃ¼lse von Igus, die gibt es in 27,0 aussen, 25,0 innen, 40mm breit. Ich hoffe, dass die Gleiterei dann funzt.


Danach gehtâs dann mit dem neuen Hinterbau weiter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grosser1609 (12. April 2010)

bin beeindruckt!


----------



## Festerfeast (12. April 2010)

Ich finds auch extremst gut! 

Du scheinst eine feine Werkstatt zu haben?


----------



## jopo (12. April 2010)

Erstmal Danke für die Blumen an euch beide.



Festerfeast schrieb:


> Du scheinst eine feine Werkstatt zu haben?


 
Wenn Du meinen Bastelkeller meinst, Du würdest nicht glauben, dass da sowas rauskommt. Ich mache eigentlich alles stehend freihändig. Ich staune da manchmal selber über die Ergebnisse. Bin eben gut im improvisieren. Wichtig ist, dass mann einen Plan hat.
Aber der Dreher, der mir die Hülse gemacht hat wo die Gasfeder drin steckt, ist schon Klasse eingerichtet. Den Schlitz für die Verdrehsicherung hat der übrigens auch gemacht, war einfacher so.
Vorteil ist auch der Wohnort. Es gibt in der Nähe einen Normteilehandel (Schrauben, etc.), eine Altmann-Filiale für Kugellager, da bekomme ich die Igus-Hülse, einen guten Schweisser für Alu und einen Eloxalbetrieb. Was will mann mehr 

Statt wieder eine Sattelstütze abzuschneiden habe ich jetzt ein 6060er Alurohr 25x4 online gekauft. Sattelstützenrohr 25x2 wäre mir zu "windig" gewesen. Sch.... was auf's Gewicht. Das Rohr hat ausserdem den Vorteil, dass es keinen Schlitz gibt für die Verdrehsicheung sondern eine Nut, die muss ja nur 2mm tief sein. Das erhöht die Stabilität. Die Igus-Gleitführung ist auch bestellt. Wenn alles hier ist, geht's weiter.


----------



## Lorenz-gr88 (22. April 2010)

Die Feinjustierung is keine Schlechte Idee - werde ich bei meiner vllt auch so machen.
(Wenn ich endlich mal genug Zeit zum Basteln hab...)
Is die Nut oder Schlitz für die Verdrehsicherung hinten?
Da hätte ich Angst dass mir das mal bricht - hätte ich jetzt eher seitlich gemacht.
Die Thompson haben ja z.B. zur Verstärkung extra vorne und hinten ne größere Wandstärke.

Was wiegt deine aktuelle Konstruktion?


----------



## jopo (23. April 2010)

jopo schrieb:


> *Wie gehtâs weiter*
> Ich habe eben online eine 28,6er SattelstÃ¼tze gekauft, die ist innen hoffentlich ca. 25mm. SchÃ¶n ist die nicht, aber Funktion geht jetzt vor. Ins Sitzrohr kommt dann ein 25er Rohr rein. Zum GlÃ¼ck gibt es auch Klemmen in 28,6mm, so dass ich die Teile verbinden kann.
> Oben ins Sitzrohr kommt eine GleithÃ¼lse von Igus, die gibt es in 27,0 aussen, 25,0 innen, 40mm breit. Ich hoffe, dass die Gleiterei dann funzt..


 
Frust! Frust! Frust! 

Die 28,6er SattelstÃ¼tze ist von extasy. Eigentlich ein Billigteil, aber innen ovalisiert. OK, mein Dreher hat die trotzdem innen auf 25mm gebracht. Eine Klemme habe ich auch aus mehreren Teilen zusammengebastelt.
Das 25er Rohr gleitet SUPER in den FÃ¼hrungen wie geplant, aber dafÃ¼r spinnt jetzt die Verdrehsicherung. Die gleitet nicht, die schabt richtige SpÃ¤ne. Ich habe noch keine Ahnung, wie ich das abstellen soll. Ich werde morgen mal eine dickere Madenschraube eindrehen, bei der 5mm-Schraube bleibt noch ein kleiner Gewinde-Rest wenn man die auf 4mm abdreht, das kÃ¶nnte der Grund sein. Und die Nut ist 4mm breit. So eine Mini-Schraube ist eben kein Ersatz fÃ¼r einen richtigen Nutenstein. 
Wieder die selbe Erkenntnis, das eigentliche Problem ist der geringe Durchmesser vom Sitzrohr. 27,2mm sind einfach zu wenig um da sinnvoll was reinzubauen.




Lorenz-gr88 schrieb:


> Die Feinjustierung is keine Schlechte Idee - werde ich bei meiner vllt auch so machen.
> (Wenn ich endlich mal genug Zeit zum Basteln hab...)
> Is die Nut oder Schlitz fÃ¼r die Verdrehsicherung hinten?
> Da hÃ¤tte ich Angst dass mir das mal bricht - hÃ¤tte ich jetzt eher seitlich gemacht.
> ...


 
Lorenz, brechen kann da nichts, weil das ja alles unten im Sitzrohr ist. Wenn die SattelstÃ¼tze ganz ausgefahren ist, sind die oberen 5cm im Sitzrohr noch ohne Nut und ohne Bohrung. 
Aber mit Deinem Gedanken, den Schlitz seitlich zu machen, hast Du mich auf eine Idee gebracht. Der Deckel von dem Vorbau hat bei 45Â° Grad deutlich mehr Material, dort wÃ¼rde die Verdrehsicherungs-Schraube deutlich besser gefÃ¼hrt. Ausserdem komme ich dann besser an die Madenschraube heran, jetzt ist der Hinterreifen immer im Weg. Wenn ich die StÃ¼tze ausbauen will, muss ich die Madenschraube ja immer ein StÃ¼ck herausdrehen. 
Ich kann das noch Ã¤ndern, aber wenn ich das so mache, verzÃ¶gert sich das ganze Projekt schon wieder auf unbestimmte Zeit bis ich ein bestimmtes Teil auf ebay bekomme. Kann jetzt nicht erklÃ¤ren warum, (ist geheim ;-) ist aber so. 


Gewicht weiss ich noch nicht, gewogen wird erst, wenn alles fertig ist.


----------



## jopo (24. April 2010)

Nun also die gute Nachricht: Alles funktioniert BESTENS!






Die Klemme am Sitzrohr kommt noch weg, da kommt eine Hülse aus Edelstahl hin, nur 0,8mm dick. Ohne geht es nicht, weil ich das Sitzrohr dort etwas zusammenpressen muss. Das Verriegelungsgehäuse wird auch neu (kleiner, leichter, schöner) und die Leitung kommt noch in den Rahmen. Dann ist die Sache fertig.
Achja, Verstellweg ist 85mm. 105mm hätte ich auch machen können (ginge immer noch), aber dann wäre da noch mehr Faltenbalg (der gestauchte Faltenbalg für 85mm Weg ist über 30mm hoch). Und 85mm reichen mir.
Wenn das neue Verriegelungsgehäuse fertig ist, gibt's noch mal neue Bilder.


----------



## Hufi (24. April 2010)

Sehr schön. Hat die Stütze seitliches Spiel?


----------



## jopo (24. April 2010)

Die Stütze hat minimal seitliches Spiel. Das liesse sich noch reduzieren, wenn ich die Verriegelungseinheit (Hülse und Bolzen) vom Dreher machen liesse. Ich habe ja dafür billiges Material genommen und selber gebastelt. Man merkt man beim Fahren aber nichts davon, darum lasse ich das so. Dadurch, dass der Bolzen etwas Spiel hat, rastet er vielleicht auch leichter ein. 
Das Einrasten des Bolzens ist auch deutlich zu hören. Jede richtige Waffe braucht eben einen Schlagbolzen  Auch am Drehriff ist das Einrasten erkennbar. Nach dem Entriegeln lasse ich den los und wenn der Bolzen verriegelt, springt der Griff wieder in die Nullstellung. Die Verriegelungsfeder hat 1mm Draht. Zwischen zwei Fingern drückt mann da nicht viel zusammen, so stark ist die.


----------



## Hufi (25. April 2010)

Danke. So jetzt bring deine Entwicklung ins Endstadium. Es ist sehr interessant für mich. Wenn du fertig bist mach bitte nochmal detailfotos und leg das Teil auf die Waage. Das Gewicht wär auch sehr interessant. Und vor allem deine Zugverlegung.


----------



## jopo (28. April 2010)

Hufi, an der Optik wird sich nicht mehr viel ändern und ein neues Gehäuse kommt erst, wenn ich Teile auf ebay kriege. Zugverlegung im Rahmen kommt auch erst (wenn es überhaupt geht), wenn ich einen neuen Drehgriff für die Rohloff habe, usw.

Aber was ich noch mitteilen möchte. Falls irgendwer sowas nachbauen will, ich würde es beim nächsten Mal anders machen, ich habe da eine ganz neue, bessere Idee.
Ich würde die Gasfeder nicht mehr unten im Sitzrohr plazieren, sondern oberhalb der Verriegelung. Und die Verriegelung und Verdrehsicherung würde ich kombinieren, im Prinzip so wie bei der RASE (nur etwas anders ;-). Das würde den Ausbau etwas erleichtern und ich denke, dass ich auch das seitliche Spiel des Sattels damit auf Null bringen könnte.

Aber ich denke auch, dass ich jetzt schon die beste, weil unkomplizierteste automatische Sattelstütze gebaut habe wo gibt , auch wenn ich nix mehr daran mache die nächsten zehn Jahre. Z. B. weil das Kabel beim Ausbau am Rahmen bleibt. Und weil ich jederzeit bis 110mm Verstellweg erweitern kann. Und weil ich so viele Positionen reinbohren kann, wie ich will und brauche, notfalls alle 8mm, absolut ohne Stabilitätsverlust. U. s. w.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grosser1609 (29. April 2010)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch, jopo!


----------



## ollibolli (30. April 2010)

alle Achtung

 das ist von der Idee her das sauberste,was ich zum Thema Teleskopsattelstütze gesehen habe 

sieh bloss zu, dass du der erste beim Patentamt bist 

jetzt muss es nur noch Bausätze in den jeweiligen Rohrdurchmessern geben...


----------



## Kaffe-mit-Sahne (30. April 2010)

ja .. wäre ne schöne sache fürs all-mountain .. lauf schnell zum patentamt ..


----------



## jopo (30. April 2010)

Danke für die Blumen! 
Aber nix fürs Patentamt. Und ich mache auch keine Bausätze. Geht auch garnicht, weil jeder Rahmen anders ist. Das müssen die Rahmen-Hersteller machen. Da ist ja auch noch das Problem, dass man für jede Rahmengrösse/Fahrergrösse andere Teile braucht. So werde ich mal wieder für längere Zeit der einzige sein, der das hat. Das ist bei meinem Zahnriemenantrieb so und das wird bei der integrierten Sattelstütze so sein. Und das gefällt mir!


----------



## Thunderbird (1. Mai 2010)

Patentamt wäre übrigens auch zu spät, wenn es schon veröffentlicht ist.
Nur mal so als Tip für zukünftige Erfinder.

Schönes Projekt. 

Thb


----------



## snoopz (1. Mai 2010)

Thunderbird schrieb:


> Patentamt wäre übrigens auch zu spät, wenn es schon veröffebntlicht ist.



Was heißt veröffentlicht in diesem Fall? Braucht es dazu nicht irgendetwas wie ein Journal/Konferenz/etc?


----------



## jan84 (1. Mai 2010)

Ich meine veröffentlich heisst in dem Zusammenhang einfach der Öffentlichkeit zugänglich.

grüße,
Jan


----------



## Thunderbird (1. Mai 2010)

Jo, 
wenn's raus ist, ist es raus. 
Jeder der öffentlichkeit zugängige Medium genügt.

Thb


----------



## jopo (1. Mai 2010)

Könnt ihr jetzt bitte einen eigenen Patentamt-Thread aufmachen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Festerfeast (15. Mai 2010)

Super Arbeit hast du da abgeliefert jopo! 

Bei mir gehts jetzt in die zweite Runde, neuer Rahmen neues Glück sozusagen.
 Sag mal jopo, der Händler bei dem du die Igus Buchsen bekommen könntest: hat der nur vorgefertigte Buchsen auf Lager oder kann man bei dem auch Sondermaße bestellen?


----------



## jopo (16. Mai 2010)

Erstmal danke für die Blumen! 
Aber ich baue das ganze Innenleben noch mal, ich bin noch nicht zufrieden. Ich habe einen Perfektionsfimmel und will eine Stütze, die sich seitlich nicht bewegt. Ich kann darum die Verdrehsicheung, wie ich sie gebaut, nicht empfehlen. In einem Sitzrohr ohne zusätzliche Verstärkung geht das ohnehin nicht, weil die Madenschraube sicher nicht dauerhaft halten würde. Ausserdem habe ich noch ein paar Ideen, die ich einbauen will. Wenn das alles funktioniert, ist vielleicht sogar ein Gebrauchsmusterschutz sinnvoll.

Wenn alles fertig ist, veröffentliche ich das hier komplett, aber es kann dauern 



Festerfeast schrieb:


> Sag mal jopo, der Händler bei dem du die Igus Buchsen bekommen könntest: hat der nur vorgefertigte Buchsen auf Lager oder kann man bei dem auch Sondermaße bestellen?


Die Firma Altmann hat solche Buchsen nicht auf Lager und es war auch erst unklar, ob sie mir 2 Stück beschaffen. Ich habe dann Mindermengenzuschlag 5,- uro bezahlt. Sondermaße gehen da vermutlich überhaupt nicht ohne entsprechende Stückzahlen, aber ich habe nicht gefragt. Lass doch Buchsen aus POM drehen, ist sicher einfacher.


----------



## Festerfeast (16. Mai 2010)

Danke für die Info. Scheint irgendwie schwer zu sein an Igus ranzukommen. Bzw deren vorgefertigten Maße sind größtenteils auch nicht für so ein Projekt brauchbar.

Habe gerade mal einen eBay-Händler zwecks Gleitlager angeschrieben, der die Bearbeitung seiner Produkte per CNC anbietet. POM ist ja an sich günstig, mal schauen wie viel die Bearbeitung dann kosten wird.

Bin gespannt auf deine Verdrehsicherung v2


----------



## aquadody (17. Mai 2010)

Moin Moin,

cooles projekt macht nen guten Eindruck, RESPEKT!!




Festerfeast schrieb:


> Danke für die Info. Scheint irgendwie schwer zu sein an Igus ranzukommen. Bzw deren vorgefertigten Maße sind größtenteils auch nicht für so ein Projekt brauchbar.
> 
> Habe gerade mal einen eBay-Händler zwecks Gleitlager angeschrieben, der die Bearbeitung seiner Produkte per CNC anbietet. POM ist ja an sich günstig, mal schauen wie viel die Bearbeitung dann kosten wird.
> 
> Bin gespannt auf deine Verdrehsicherung v2



Du kannst auch als Privatkunde direkt bei IGUS bestellen, ohne Mindermengenzuschlag, auch Kleinstmengen, ich habe da meine 4 Hinterbaulager für 11 Euronen bestellt und ratzfatz hatte ich die Daheim.

Die verschicken allerdings standartmässig mit UPS falls Du Postversand wünscht machen die das auch, Du musst es nur bei der Bestellung angeben.


----------



## twentyfourflow (17. Mai 2010)

Tip:
Wer Igus Lager verwenden will, etwas nehmen was ein paar zehntel kleiner ist als das 
Wunschmaß, z.B. 27mm, und dann zum Radladen gehen und es mit einer verstellbaren 
Reibahle auf das passende maß aufweiten lassen. Natürlich muss die Gleitbuchse dazu 
schon in einem passendem Gegäuse sein, sonst gibs nur abfall...


----------



## Deleted35614 (18. Mai 2010)

So, langsam komm ich auch wieder in Fahrt, was die Sattelstütze betrifft.
Hier mal ein paar Bilder meines Entwurfes.
Die Teile kommen bald in die Fertigung und dann wird man sehen, wie sich das Ding bewährt.
Ich bin jetzt wieder von der hydr. Klemmung abgekommen, da es mir zu aufwendig war, auch noch einen Geberkolben zu entwerfen, der ja irgendwo am Lenker befestigt werden muss.
Ich muss nur noch einen überfederten Bolzen plazieren, der die Stütze in der oberen und unteren Stellung fixiert.
Die Verdrehsicherung geschieht über eine Passfeder aus POM und die Gleitlager werden auch aus POM gefertigt.
Die eigentliche Stütze ist eine Thomson mit 25,00mm Durchmesser.
Eingebaut wird die Stütze in einen Rahmen mit Innendurchmesser 31,6mm.
Befestigt wird die Stütze mit dem vorhandenen Schnellspanner, hier geschieht auch die Feineinstellung für meine Sitzhöhe.
Die Stütze hat einen Verstellbereich von 150mm und wird über einen Gasdruckdämpfer mit 160N wieder in Ausgangsstellung geschoben.
Der untere Führungsbolzen mit Passfedernut soll in die Stütze geklebt werden, die obere Führungshülse wird einfach mit dem aufgeschraubten Deckel geklemmt, so kann die Stütze auch recht schnell zerlegt werden, ich muss nur die Passfeder wieder rauspfriemeln, dann kann alles nach Oben abgezogen werden. Die Gasdruckfeder wird einfach mit zwei Kunststoffteilen in der Höhe festgeklemmt, das obere Teil ist noch nicht dargestellt, da ich das Stützenmass noch abwarten muss, der untere Stopfen wird per Gewinde eingeschraubt..
Das graue Rohr soll den Rahmen darstellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted35614 (18. Mai 2010)

Hier noch das letzte Bild.


----------



## Festerfeast (18. Mai 2010)

Mein Projekt ist nun gestorben. Kosten, Aufwand und möglicher Nutzen stehen in keinem Verhältnis mehr zu den Kosten. Steige nun auf eine Kauflösung um.

Daher habe ich jetzt eine blockierbare Gasdruckfeder von Bansbach mit 150mm VErstellweg übrig. Jemand Interesse?


----------



## Holzmichl (14. Juli 2010)

Tolles Projekt! Endlich mal wieder was richtig Innovatives von Cannondale . Leider -wie so oft- nur ein Prototyp  Respekt jopo 

Eine Sache mit gleichem Hintergrund in der noch "Selbstbaupotential" schlummert sehe ich hier: 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=471357&highlight=alternative+Sattelst%FCtze

Hätte nicht vielleicht jemand Interesse sowas mitzuentwickeln!?


----------



## jopo (14. Juli 2010)

Holzmichl schrieb:


> Endlich mal wieder was richtig Innovatives von Cannondale.


 ?????????????????

Wenn ich ein Speci hätte, wäre es dann was Innovatives von Specialized? Trotzdem Danke für die Blumen!

Es ist Zufall, dass meine Sattelstütze (3. und letzte Variante) gestern Abend fertig geworden ist. Leider ist das Radl drumherum noch nicht fertig, so dass Tests und Fotos erst nächste Woche möglich sind, aber es ist eigentlich jetzt schon klar, dass sie meine Erwartungen erfüllt. 
Nachdem wir hier so eine kleine Patent-Diskussion hatten, die ich dann abgewürgt habe: Diese dritte Stützen-Variante habe ich schützen lassen, weil sie das m. E. doch wert ist und ich werde auch versuchen, den Aufbau zu vermarkten.

Einen ausführlichen Bericht zu dem Radl wird es geben und ich werde dann in allen bisherigen/betroffenen Threads (also auch hier) und in meiner Signatur mit Links darauf hinweisen.


----------



## Holzmichl (14. Juli 2010)

jopo schrieb:


> ?????????????????
> 
> Wenn ich ein Speci hätte, wäre es dann was Innovatives von Specialized?



Entschuldigung. Da hatte ich das Augenzwinkern vergessen! Natürlich hat das nichts mit Cannondale zu tun. Aber es wäre eine Entwicklung, die ich von Cannondale erwarten würde. Gut also, dass du kein Speci fährst 

Ich bin gespannt....


----------



## jopo (25. Juli 2010)

So Leute, Stütze ist fertig, hier gehts weiter!


----------



## Deleted35614 (9. August 2010)

So, gibt Neuigkeiten, meine Stütze ist fertig und läuft tadellos im Alltag.
145mm Versenkbarkeit mit Remote vom Lenker aus.
Fünf Fertigungsteile und die Sattelstütze läuft nur mit einer leichten Fettpackung im Sattelrohr.
Bilder gibt es die Tage, hier mal 3 Stück vom CAD Modell, hat mit dem ursprünglichen Entwurf nicht mehr sehr viel zu tun, habe alles umgestrickt, wegen der kostengünstigeren Anfertigung der Teile. Nun muss nur noch der obere Teil auf das Sattelrohr aufgesteckt werden(grün), gesichert durch kleben, klemmen oder schrauben.
Also, wie gesagt, Bilder kommen die Tage, muss erst mal gescheit getestet werden.


----------



## snoopz (9. August 2010)

Wie hoch ist denn der Teil, der aufs Sitzrohr geht? Wie sieht es dann aus bei Rahmen mit Gusset?


----------



## Deleted35614 (9. August 2010)

Die Höhe ist ca. 33mm bis zum nächsten Durchmesser, geht direkt zur Schweissnaht runter.
Denke da wird es etwas schwieriger aber auch nicht unmöglich.


----------



## Lorenz-gr88 (10. August 2010)

Hm vllt sollte ich bei mir auch einfach so ne simple Loecher-in-die Sattelstuetze-bohren-Klemme machen wie du.
Dann waere meine Stuetze auch fertig.
Aber irgendwie hat mich der Perfektionismus gepackt 
(Wenn meins endlich mal fertig wird und funktioniert waere es dann stufenlos, keine Loecher drin und hoffentlich kein seitliches Spiel)
Haelt das ueberhaupt gescheit so? Weil die Stuetzen mit Loecher, die man kaufen kann sind an den Bohrungen ja sehr verstaerkt...

Hat deine Stuetze den fuer den Rahmen vorgesehenen Durchmesser oder kleiner? (also mit oder ohne Reduzierhuelse?)



> gesichert durch kleben, klemmen oder schrauben.


Bei mir wird es unterhalb des Schlitzes im Sattelrohr mit ner zusaetzlichen Sattelklemme festgeklemmt.
Wie hast du das gemacht? Gibts ne bessere Moeglichkeit? 


Wie geht es bei euren beiden Versionen eigentlich, dass es sich im offenen Zustand nicht verdreht? Oder hat die Gasdruckfeder schon ne Verdreh-Verhinderung?


@ jopo:


> Diese dritte Stützen-Variante habe ich schützen lassen, weil sie das m. E. doch wert ist und ich werde auch versuchen, den Aufbau zu vermarkten.


Wie lief das mit dem Patent? (oder wodurch wurde es jetzt geschuetzt?)
Was hat das so ca. gekostet?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted35614 (10. August 2010)

So, also hier mal Bilder von heute früh:



Eingeschoben:



Ausgefahren mit 150mm Weg:



Und nochmals nah:




Ich habe zwei Löcher gebohrt und das Loch der normalen Sitzposition mit einer Muffe von Innen verstärkt. Die Zweite Bohrung sitzt so weit oben, daß ich keine Bedenken habe.
Verdrehsicherung gibt es keine, die Bohrungen und der Bolzen haben grosse Fasen, der Bolzen hat bis jetzt immer das Loch gefunden, ist also unnötig.
Das Gewicht liegt jetzt komplett mit Gasdruckfeder und Drehteilen bei 250 gr, also auch noch sehr leicht.
Als Nächstes kommt noch eine bessere Stütze rein und dann ist fertig.
Die Stütze hat genau 31,6mm und der Rahmen ist passend nachgerieben, daß die Stütze sauber gleitet und nicht wackelt. Seitliches Spiel ist im 10tel Milimeter Bereich.
Zum Absenken muss ich den Sattel entlasten, zum Hochfahren muss ich den Sattel kurz belasten.
Das schwarze Ding Oben ist eine Staubdichtung und Innen sitzt noch ein dicker, vorgespannter O-Ring, der Schmutz und Wasser nicht reinlässt und dafür sorgt, daß die Fettpackung schön drin bleibt.

Für den Moment bin ich sehr zufrieden und absolut begeistert vom Handling.
Hier noch eine Vollansicht:


----------



## jopo (10. August 2010)

lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> Verdrehsicherung gibt es keine, die Bohrungen und der Bolzen haben grosse Fasen, der Bolzen hat bis jetzt immer das Loch gefunden, ist also unnötig.
> Das Gewicht liegt jetzt komplett mit Gasdruckfeder und Drehteilen bei 250 gr, also auch noch sehr leicht.
> Für den Moment bin ich sehr zufrieden und absolut begeistert vom Handling.


 
Beim Gewicht hast Du aber die Stütze weggelassen, die hat auch nochmal 200 Gramm - oder? Gute adaptierte Stützen (falls es sowas gibt ) haben über 600 Gramm. Das echte Gesamtgewicht mit und ohne Remotehebel wäre schon mal interessant.
Aber ohne Verdrehsicherung, darüber würde ich nichtmal nachdenken. Es gibt keine Teleskopstütze zu kaufen ohne Verdrehsicherung, warum wohl?
Ich werde demnächst mal Pics vom Innenleben meiner Stütze machen und das Zeug wiegen.



Lorenz-gr88 schrieb:


> @ jopo Wie lief das mit dem Patent? (oder wodurch wurde es jetzt geschuetzt?) Was hat das so ca. gekostet?


Nennt sich "Gebrauchsmusterschutz" beim Deutschen Patentamt. Kostet 40,- uro. Du kriegst dann von denen eine Registrierungsbestätigung, sonst nix. Es wird nicht recherchiert, ob es schon sowas gibt. Recherche kostet extra.


----------



## Deleted35614 (10. August 2010)

Ja, kann schon hinkommen mit den 200 Gr, aber das gehört ja schon zum Gesamtpaket Bike, ich habe nur den Gewichtszuwachs hinzugezählt und das sind die Gasdruckfeder, der Hebel und die Drehteile.Die Drehteile wiegen 92 gr komplett, die Gasdruckfeder 150 gr und Kleinteile wie O-Ring und Madenschrauben und Druckfeder nochmals 8 gr.
Was der Hebel wiegt weiss ich nicht, aber ich schätze mal zwischen 30 und 40gr. 
Auf alle Fälle bin ich wesentlich leichter als deine Konstruktion


----------



## jopo (10. August 2010)

lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> Auf alle Fälle bin ich wesentlich leichter als deine Konstruktion


Das ist auch nicht schwer. (schönes Wortspiel). Ich sehe meine Stütze aber auch als Prototyp. Falls die mal in Serie gebaut wird, muss sie leichter sein als die Rase und das sollte zu schaffen sein. Dafür kann die Rase 200mm Verstellweg, das geht bei meiner Konstruktion nicht. Je nach Rahmengrösse sind da nur 100 bis 150 mm drin.

Ich will Deine Konstruktion auch nicht schlecht machen. Wenn Du zufrieden bist, ist alles OK! Ich wollte nur darauf hinweisen, das mir da was fehlen würde zum vollständigen Glück. 
Für mich muss eine Teleskopstütze 4 Funktionen haben: Ausschieben, Verriegelung, Remote, Verdrehsicherung. Das hat meine Stütze. Und sie sollte funktionieren ohne Knarzen und Wackeln bis in alle Ewigkeit. Und das wird sie wohl auch.
Aber sie funktioniert eben nur mit der Verriegelung mitten im Sitzrohr mit zwei großen Löchern drin, also nichts zum Nachrüsten.


----------



## Deleted35614 (10. August 2010)

Ich denke, jeder von uns kann zufrieden sein, du hast gute Arbeit geleistet.

Ich habe eben festgestellt, wenn ich auf dem Sattel sitzend absenke und den Bolzen zum Verriegeln loslasse, findet dieser immer die Bohrung, auch ohne Verdrehsicherung.
Aufwärts genauso, ich entriegele und die Stütze fährt linear nach oben, ich lassen den Bolzen einrasten und gut.

Ich bn einfach begeistert vom Handling, rein in den Trail, absenken, ein kurzes Flachstück, hoch mit der Stütze und treten.........


----------



## bastelfreak (11. August 2010)

lipper-zipfels idee sollte, selbst in Deutschland gefertigt, auch sehr günstig produzierbar sein. Ich denke die ist eher kostenoptimiert.


----------



## Deleted35614 (11. August 2010)

> lipper-zipfels idee sollte, selbst in Deutschland gefertigt, auch sehr günstig produzierbar sein. Ich denke die ist eher kostenoptimiert.



Also als Einzeltteil ist nicht von Kostengünstig zu reden, aber wenn mal zehn Stück angefertigt werden, dann wird es billig. Die Programme der Einzelteile sind geschrieben, daß nimmt am meisten Zeit und Kosten in Anspruch.
Aber ich bin in der Testphase und möchte nicht von einer Serie sprechen.
Ich möchte nicht, daß der Benutzer zum Tester wird und unter dem Produkt zu leiden hat, daß haben wir ja schon zur genüge


----------



## Titanschrauber (19. August 2010)

> Nennt sich "Gebrauchsmusterschutz" beim Deutschen Patentamt. Kostet 40,- â¬uro. Du kriegst dann von denen eine RegistrierungsbestÃ¤tigung, sonst nix. Es wird nicht recherchiert, ob es schon sowas gibt. Recherche kostet extra.



FÃ¼r ein wenig mehr Geld kann man auch ein richtiges Patent anmelden, hier fallen aber auch noch weitere PrÃ¼fungsgebÃ¼hren an:

http://www.dpma.de/

FÃ¼r viel mehr Geld kann man auch international Schutzrechte erwerben:

http://www.epo.org/
http://www.uspto.gov/

Bevor man aber soviel Geld in die Hand nimmt, empfiehlt es sich, sich die oben verlinkten Seiten etwas genauer anzusehen, um herauszufinden ob sich das auch lohnt.
auÃerdem empfiehlt es sich, vorher selbst  zu recherchieren, ob es vergleichbare Patentanmeldungen schon gibt.
Dazu empfehle ich folgenden Link:

http://depatisnet.dpma.de/DepatisNet/depatisnet?window=1&space=menu&content=index&action=recherche

Bevor man etwas verkauft, sollte man ebenfalls rechrechieren, daÃ man keine fremden Patente verletzt.

GruÃ JÃ¶rg


----------



## Freeman_1982 (19. August 2010)

sind schon einige interessante Sachen dabei, unter anderem Kindshock, Rose...

http://depatisnet.dpma.de/DepatisNe...firstdoc=44&NrFaxPages=21&pdfpage=1&xxxfull=1

http://depatisnet.dpma.de/DepatisNe...firstdoc=45&NrFaxPages=13&pdfpage=1&xxxfull=1

http://depatisnet.dpma.de/DepatisNe...firstdoc=46&NrFaxPages=14&pdfpage=1&xxxfull=1

http://depatisnet.dpma.de/DepatisNe...firstdoc=33&NrFaxPages=15&pdfpage=1&xxxfull=1

http://depatisnet.dpma.de/DepatisNe...firstdoc=33&NrFaxPages=15&pdfpage=1&xxxfull=1

http://depatisnet.dpma.de/DepatisNe...firstdoc=37&NrFaxPages=13&pdfpage=1&xxxfull=1

nur mal ein kleiner Auszug... zum Angucken müsst ihr auf "zurück" und dann auf "Volldokument" klicken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted35614 (20. August 2010)

Aber ich möchte ja gar nicht verkaufen

Habe gestern schon einiges angeschaut, wer soll das von Rose den bezahlen können, daß ist ganz schön aufwendig.


----------



## Freeman_1982 (20. August 2010)

War eher so gedacht: wer lust zum selber bauen hat schaue sich mal die bekannten Patente an.


----------



## Freeerider81 (20. August 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hab mir vorher auch ne ganz einfache automatische Sattelstütze aus zwei Sattelstützen und ner Gasdruckfeder gebastelt. Jetzt bin ich am überlegen, wie man das ganze noch fixieren könnte.
Mir gefällt die Vorstellung nicht, das ganze nur mit einem Bolzen zu sichern, auf dem die ganze Last liegt. Ich hätte gerne eine mechanische Spannvorrichtung. Nur leider ist mir bis jetzt noch nichts dazu eingefallen. Hat von euch schon mal jemand in die Richtung experimentiert?
Danke schon mal für die Hilfe!

Ach ja, ich hab die Gasdruckfeder verwendet und die reicht von der Kraft her alle mal!

Euch allen viel Spaß beim Basteln und Biken!!!!


----------



## Lorenz-gr88 (21. August 2010)

Ja das gefiel mir auch nicht - ich experimentier da auch schon mind. nen dreiviertel Jahr da dran (natürlich mit langen Unterbrechungen wenn man wieder merkt, dass die aktuelle Versoin doch nicht funktionieren kann  - die Haltekräfte sind halt echt hoch besonders die Kombination aus drehen und drücken und dann soll das auch noch schön öffnen und gleiten...)
Mittlerweile hab ich einigen "Erfindungs-Müll" rumliegen aber jetzt endlich ne halbwegs funktionierende Version - is so wie ich sie aktuell gebaut habe einfach nicht robust genug - hab da zwei sattelklemmen mit nem Blech verbunden das verbiegt sich natürlich saumäßig - müsste man alles aus einem Alustück fräsen lassen oder vllt Handlaminieren...

Wie sieht das eigentlich mit der Reibung Carbon-Alu aus?

Is auf jeden Fall viel Aufwändiger als so ein verstärktes Loch mit Bolzen.
Und ganz ohne seitlich reingefeilten Schlitzen hab ich es dann auch nicht geschafft.

Bei mir is das immer so, dass ich mit ner irre komplizierten Version anfange und das dann immer weiter vereinfache - jetzt am Ende ist es fast nur noch ein modifizierter Schnellspanner...
Ich will jetzt aber auch nicht mehr verraten 1. weils noch nicht 100% funktioniert und 2. weil ich mir das vllt auch patentieren lasse 

Ich hab übrigens zum Rausdrücken auch was leichteres und billigeres als ne Gasdruckfeder verbaut  (weiß nur nicht, ob das auf die Dauer auch hält...)


Was habt ihr eigentlich zum Abdichten verbaut? Simmerring-Dichtung von ner Federgabel? 
Da werde ich auf die Dauer ja auch irgendwas brauchen...


----------



## bastelfreak (22. August 2010)

Als Dichtung haben sich vorgespannte O-Ringe (2 Stück, vielleicht Silikon) als günstige Variante bewährt. Dann noch einen einfachen Abstreifer.


----------



## Deleted35614 (23. August 2010)

Zum Abdichten verwende ich einen O-Ring aus NBR und eine gedrehte Staubdichtung aus POM.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Floh (23. August 2010)

Ha, bin gerade auf diesen Thread gestoßen. Fahre erst seit einiger Zeit wieder offroad nach Baby- und Verletzungspause und habe mir jetzt schon einige Male, während ich abgestiegen war um den Sattel runter- oder raufzustellen eine Teleskopstütze gewünscht. Die gibt es ja noch nicht so lange und ausgereift scheinen sie mir auch noch nicht zu sein.

Ich würde mir in der Praxis nur zwei Positionen wünschen: Normale Tretposition und Downhill/Trailposition mit versenktem Sattel.
Diese zwei Positionen müssten aber einstellbar sein, wenn auch nicht unterwegs (sondern mit Werkzeug zuhause).
Insofern finde ich lipper-zipfels lösung funktionell ausreichend, ist aber eben nicht einstellbar. Und eine Verdrehsicherung würde ich mir schon wünschen, weil es technisch sauberer ist.

An meinem jetzigen Rahmen möchte ich nicht mehr herumspielen, den fahre ich solange bis er das nächste Mal neue Lager braucht und dann ist´s gut.
Aber für das Liteville 301 das ich als eine mögliche Neuanschaffung anpeile gäbe es aufgrund des riesigen Sattelrohrdurchmessers schon einige interessante Möglichkeiten, z.B. auch zur formschlüssigen Verdrehsicherung (ovales Rohr? Sechseckiges Rohr?). Allerdings scheiden dann Standardteile als Gleitbuchsen komplett aus, O-Ringe zum Abdichten gehen nach wie vor. Staubschutzkappen müsste man wissen ob sie eingelegte Stahlteile o.Ä. haben.

Die Trinkflaschenschrauben im Sattelrohr würden sich zur Abstützung eher anbieten als das Tretlagergehäuse, auch wenn sie nur eingenietet sind, man kann ja beide benutzen und ggf. von hinten etwas versteifen.
Bei den HollowtechII-Tretlagern mit Kunststoffhülse zwischen den Lagern glaube ich nicht dass die 300-400 N lange aushält, zumal die Kraft ja auch wirkt wenn die Stütze ausgefahren ist.


----------



## Lorenz-gr88 (23. August 2010)

Die Kraft geht doch gar nicht auf die Kunststoff-Hülse vom Tretlager. (Diese Hülse hab ich nicht mal verbaut.)
Das Tretlager is doch ein ganzes Rohr mit kleiner Bohrung oben und wo halt die anderen Rohre angeschweisst sind.
Man muss dann halt unten nur ne Beilegscheibe oder sonstwas machen, damit es nicht in das kleine Loch rutscht - oder man verschraubt die Gasdruckfeder sogar durch dieses Loch.

Auf Lipper-Zipfels Lösung kannst du ja auch oben ne breitere Stütze zur Höhenverstellung drauf klemmen so wie jopo.


----------



## Deleted35614 (23. August 2010)

Hallo, es gibt kleine verdrehgesicherte, einfach wirkende Pneumatikzylinder mit 150mm Hub von SMC für wenig Geld, diese könnte man anstelle der Gasdruckfeder einbauen und fertig ist die Verdrehsicherung.
Aber ich bin jetzt ca. 4000Hm gefahren und brauche keine Verdrehsicherung, durch eine Fase an den Bohrung findet der Bolzen immer seine Loch.
Mir würde aber schon eine hydraulische Klemmung vorschweben, die Konstruktion dafür steht schon, nur der Geberzylinder  macht mir noch Kopfzerbrechen, hat da niemand eine Idee?
Dann wäre das ganze wirklich Stufenlos und ohne Kompromisse zu verwenden.


----------



## franzam (23. August 2010)

z.B. Sowas wie ein Bremshebel , den du per Exzenter auf Druck lassen kannst und ohne Propleme wieder lösen?


----------



## Deleted35614 (24. August 2010)

Ja genau, einen Hebel der über eine Kulisse einen Kolben nach unten schiebt und auch unten bleibt, solange der Druck aufrecht erhalten bleiben muss.


----------



## aquadody (25. August 2010)

Moin Moin,

echt coole Ideen hier, was haltet Ihr davon wenn man eine Arretierung hätte die im unbetätigtem Zustand klemmt und im sich beim Betätigen löst? In etwa so wie das Beispiel hier:

http://www.spieth-maschinenelemente.de/cms/[email protected]=91&l=1&t=1.html

Naturlich nicht ganu so kräftig, wäre aber bestimmt ne alternative zu nem Bolzen in einer Bohrung.


----------



## snoopz (25. August 2010)

Kann man die Klemmung vielleicht so ähnlich machen wie eine Keilbremse?


----------



## Deleted35614 (25. August 2010)

@aqudody

 gute Idee, braucht aber viel Platz und Gewicht. Aber in die Richtung könnte es schon gehen. Eventuell einfach mit einem Konus klemmen wäre auch eine Möglichkeit, mit schreckt die Hydraulik etwas ab, dieses System dicht zu bekommen ist glaube ich gar nicht so einfach.

Ich klinke mich mal aus für drei Wochen, bin im Urlaub.


----------



## spectraler (9. September 2010)

aquadody schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> 
> echt coole Ideen hier, was haltet Ihr davon wenn man eine Arretierung hätte die im unbetätigtem Zustand klemmt und im sich beim Betätigen löst? In etwa so wie das Beispiel hier:
> 
> ...



Beispiel 1 wäre ja passend, die Tellerfedern müssten  straff genug sein, um den Sattel mit Fahrergewicht (+ Sicherheit bei Stößen) oben zu halten. Zum lösen der Klemmung einen Bremshebel inkl. Leitung und Anschluß (von einer vordere Disc Bremse) verbinden. Eine Passende Bohrung in der Druckhülse (so wie normalerweise im Bremssattel) und das System sollte dann dicht sein. Dann muss nur noch die Kraft des Geberzylinders groß genug sein, um die Tellerfedern zu drücken


----------



## Lars-E (8. März 2011)

hallo,
hab mal mit ner hydraulischen klemmung experimentiert.
Hab mit nem himano bremshebel das ganze getestet.
ich bekoome nicht genug druck aufgebaut um das sattelrohr zu klemmen, 
aber wie auf dem bild zu sehen ist, reicht der druck, wenn die sattelstütze raus ist aus, um die hülse zum reißen zu bringen.
die hülse hat ne wandstärke von 0,2mm gehabt.
Wenn man den geberkolben über ein gewinde verstellt, wie bei einem hydrodehnspannfutter, könnte man den druck bestimmt noch erhöhen.
die hüse war denke ich auch noch nicht optimal, werde noch mal rumspielen.
Wenn jemand noch ne idee hat, kann ich auch anbieten teile zu fertigen. Wir haben alle  nötigen Maschinen zum anfertigen.

gruß

lars


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted35614 (9. März 2011)

Hallo Lars,
hast du die Übersetzung gerechnet?
Auf den Bildern kann man leider nichts erkennen.
Das Problem mit dem Geberzylinder hatte ich auch, der sollte über eine Kulisse gesteuert werden, war mir aber dann zu aufwändig für die Fertigung.
Konntest du mit meinen Zeichnungen etwas anfangen?


----------

